# Woking Nuffield....part 85



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home

   

Love, luck & sticky vibes

Natasha x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Me 1st yippee....

Luv to all xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all

Well I thought I might be back soon but I think it'll be a bit longer than originally planned. Sil had baby yesterday and I'm afraid I've done little but cry since! Feeling so stupid that this (no. 6 family baby) should have this affect on me but we are now the only ones without so it kinda seems that much bigger. Anyway result is I think I will head back firmly into lurk land for a while as until I get my head together it's probably not a good idea to go ahead. Af arrived yesterday too so really bad timing! 
I do still think of you all and really hope that everyone is doing ok. I haven't really been keeping up with everyone's news so please forgive me.

It's stupid really after all these years to let it all get so on top of me again but there you go it has. So once more into lurk land.

Lots of love to you all and "see" you again sometime soon I hope
Minow xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your lovely messages, I'm sort of up and about now, still very sore, god knows what they did to my insides while they were in there!   

I'm not up to personals right now, but am thinking of anyone who is going through tx right now - good luck to you!    

I prob won't be on much over the next few weeks as I have a friend arriving on Thursday who is staying 2 weeks and I expect we will be out a lot! 

We are OK though and looking forward to going to the US in the new year for IVF number 5! got lots of research on that first though!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

Myra good luck for your b/L scan today, thank goodness your AF arrived.  Hows it been this time, hope no nasty symptoms?     

Ali, Hi, when do you start again?  Glad your DH is back with you, hows life?  Hows Gill getting on?

Elly, thinking of you lots   

Julesx hows you these days?  Ant plans for what you'll do next?

Jules77 Whens test day?  How are you?   

Minow,   I'm so sorry your feeling down Hun  , hang on in there, it will be your turn soon I'm sure   When are you starting again?   

Chelseabun, so sorry about your chickenpox , get well soon 

Jelly, How are you Hun? 

Emma, any news from tash?  How are those boys getting on?

Fingers, when are you starting again?

Hi to our pregnant woking ladies  

Last week was busy for be as at work every day ,  Well got next couple off, so catching up on FF and around the house, loads of ironing to do .  My DH and i are trying hard to re focus on the future, and looking forward to our F/Up with consultant, just to get some answers and start this lovely process again!  I would like to start d/reggs again before Christmas if possible so stimms in Jan, not sure how feasible that is?  Also need to get my act together and loose the weight that I've put on during treatment and a bit more. 

Love and hugs everyone Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - hope the b/l scan goes well today   

Jules77 -   

Alisha - no spot between my eyes thankfully, just by the side of my eyes!  Nothing much in my scalp either.  Seem to be badly hit on one arm and one leg (maybe I only have part-time chickenpox).  Its good to know you had it twice, as I thought you got it once and that was it.  

Elly - good to hear from you.  Loads of luck with attempt number 5 in the US.  Hope the soreness goes soon and you enjoy your time with your friend over the next couple of weeks.

Bali - not long till your follow up appt now.  Hopefully you can start again soon.  I know what you mean about the weight, it does creep on whilst undergoing treatment.  I have found a fabulous weight loss cure and it is the damn tablets they have given me for the chickenpox - a bit extreme, but they have killed my appetite and whatever I eat isn't with me for long (bit TMI  ).

Minow - take care and see you around soon.

Jelly - hi there! 

I can indulge myself in a few moments of FF as I am still in quarantine for a few more days.  Its a bit sad, but I am looking forward to going back to the office as I miss the banter.  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Elly, i am so sorry to hear that you have been in so much pain, i hope time out with your friends will help heal things for you both, dont stay away to long hun as we will all miss you, but do understand your reasons for the time out, you know that we will all be here for you when you are ready   

Minow, long time hun, i know its so hard dealing with family births/pgs, i am having the same issues hun, my SIL is nearly 15 weeks pg and its all the family can talk about, stay strong hun, your time will come, take care  

Bali, glad that you are moving forward hun, hope that you can get to start again this side of xmas, although i must admit i cycled over xmas last year, not fun, when everyone is having a wee drink or two, although i did have the odd one before stimms  

Chelsea, chicken poxs   i have had it twice also, one when i was little and then again when i was 27, its not nice 2nd time round, made me feel really rough, hope you start to feel better soon  

Well had my scan and all went well, so start next stage tomorrow, they were having a spring clean at WN today, and there is a room behind reception what contains all the frozen embies, the door was open, so we had a good look inside, well the canasters were making a really strange noise, strange bleeping noise, hope that they were ok  

Well hello to everyone else, Fingers, Alisha, Hatster, Angie, Gill, Ali and everyone else


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry for no personals not sure where everyone is at, but good luck to all.      

I had my cycle abandoned today    my oestrogen level was 43,000 ! I am so frustrated    the clinic had all my notes from previous cycles so they knew that it was possible that i would overstimulate as i have done in my last 2 cycles. So back to the drawing board what annoying is that i had about 20 follicles which i would have been sharing so not only is my cycle abandoned but my recipient as well.

I have my follow up nx wed which I'm glad about cause i wonder what they would do differently nx time, one of the nurses said about metaformin could help reduce oestrogen levels but i was never told to take it and its a bit late now to even think it.

Sorry for the rant and for the me post just very frustrated gonna have to wait another couple of months now so with christmas we are looking at January which seems so long away.

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Posh so sorry to hear your tx was cancelled .. how dissapointing for you   I bet your mad too! Were you on the same drugs as before too? Hope your follow goes well, that was pretty quick   Its so frustrating when you know its going to delay plans and when you've got things set in your heart how you want things to go it can be very upsetting..   stay   you may be able to start sooner than you think  

Elly glad you're going to have some friends come to stay.. sorry you've been in a bit of pain too   ..US for tx sounds interesting ..keep us all posted with your investigations   take care and have a lovely couple of weeks with your friends.  

myra yay! glad af turned up and its all GO GO GO tomorrow then ... its all zooming along now!! what's the next stage   can't remember with fet? do you start the progy's now? or was that before...  

debs it seems to me you're enjoying quanrantine   how many days have you got left? Glad to hear you haven't got the bindi mark between the eyes!  Your as bad as my dp , who had one and half days off and said he has to go back to work cause he cant' stand the boredom!! I can always find things to do!! wish I had the opportunity to be bored. Anyway not long now till you can be FREE!

bali how you doing? that weight is a bugger to lose, but try hard as it will just pile on if you're like me   I didn't lose it and it built up after 3-4 goes.. and I should of done something sooner! Even if its a bit.. I'm sure you haven't got that much to lose.. when is the follow up? hope it goes well  

minow sorry hun missed your post.. don't be gone long, I think we've all been there with relatives and pregnancy and all that.. its not easy and just to say I do understand.. hope that ttc au naturel is going well too. when will you go again do you think? take care and don't stay in lurk land forever! 

jules 77 howz it going?? you're very quiet again!!      

gill how you doing? hope this one is going well    

hello to you other wokies 

not much news from me.. still doing 'that' assignment ..I may breakdown if I don't finish it soon! It's doing my F******** head in!!  work are being a pain and want me to do 'extra hours' that I won't get paid for!! just cause two of my colleagues put in extra hours of their own time ..I'm now expected to do the same!! EXCEPT I'm doing this sodding course that WORK wants me to do.. so that should be enough I reckon.. I'm going to refuse anyway.   to them.. just got to delicately put that in an email now.


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

hi girls,

I posted a couple months back when I was just deciding on whether to transfer to Woking.  It's now official as we will be transferring our frosties to Woking from ARGC tomorrow!  I am also scheduled to have something called a HyCoSy (saline cavity check) next week- has anyone had this before?

We got a letter a few months ago saying the the unit will be undergoing reburbishment in December and January.  Does this mean that they won't be offering treatment during those months?

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Wildcats - Hope that you are doing ok. Enjoy the time with your friends. Let us know how you get on with your research on the US treatment
Chelsea - Sorry to hear that you have Chickenpox. Get well soon. I had it really badly when I was 14, with spots absolutely everywhere so I know how horrid it can be!
Myra - Glad that you are now stimming. When is E/T day?
Posh - So sorry that your cycle has been cancelled. I hope that the follow up appointment brings you some answers that can be put into practice for the next cycle.
Soulcyster  - Welcome. I am not sure what HyCoSy is,  but let us know how you get on. The planned refurb is on hold as far as I know.

Sorry for not being on too much, but keeping my head down during the 2ww. Finding it hard over these past couple of days. I will probably test tomorrow (just 1 day early). Not feeling all that confident as having A/F type pains today. I know there is still hope, so keep your fingers crossed. ..    

Much love

Jules xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck for testing tomorrow Jules -   . I had very strong af pains the day before I tested so they can be a very good sign   

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules          

Soulcyster - I was there the other day and there was a notice up saying that refurb has been postponed....... I hope so as I am due to start ICSI in January!! I heard that they are talking latter part of next year now...


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Jules Good luck for tomorrow    

Soulcyster welcome anf good luck for your HyCoSy  

Hi to everyone else, love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish Jules77 loads of luck for tomorrow, praying this is your time hun   

Posh, sorry that your cycle was cancelled hun, hope your follow up brings some answers for you and you can get started again asap  

Soulcyster, welcome and goodluck with your FET at WN, i am currently in the middle of a FET  

Bali, hi hun, hope you are ok

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - glad to hear that you had chickenpox twice as well - the doctor made it sound like an impossibility!  So glad your scan went well and you are all track.  Not long now   

Posh - so sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandoned.  Hopefully things will go smoothly in the New Year for you.  Good luck with your follow up appt.

Alisha - I would love to be at home and be "proper" sick (not that ill, but not having to work) - with no laptop and no mobile phone, but it is just hell - hence I would rather be at work!  If I had none of these distractions, I would clean the house from top to bottom, sort out cupboards and drawers - it would be such heaven (bit sad I know  ).  Its not like being sick years ago, where you left your work at work, nowadays they expect you to work just as hard even when you aren't there and are supposed to be ill!  

Soulcyster - good luck with your HyCoSy thing!  Not had one of those - had the HSG, not sure if that is similiar, but involves squirting dye into your fallopian tubes to see if they are patent.  

Jules77 - been thinking of you    

Monkey - hi there, hope you are ok

Hi to Fingers and Bali.  

Hope to go back to work on Thursday and that's going to be the highlight of my week!  My god I am sad.  I just want to be free from quarantine and my chickenpox nightmare.  

Take care


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Chelseabun - poor you - I've only had CP once and that was enough thanks!! Don't know who it was that mentioned the one between the eyes bu I had that too!!!

Jules - sending you lots of          

Myra - how's things going?  

Soulcyster - good luck with your HyCosy   

Alisha - did you write your politely worded email   

Posh - sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned, I know how horrible it is    Hope you can get going again soon.

I'm stressing out at work so we have just decided to book a holiday and are going away 3 weeks on Thursday  Can't wait!! Then when I come back maybe I can get a ticker for Xmas and then 1 for tx!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK Love to you all


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Jules         Keeping everything crossed for you         Praying this is your time        

Elly and Chris -   still thinking about you  

Sorry no more personals as it's late and I'm shattered   but   to everyone at WN   I'll catch up with you all later in the week.

Had my appointment today for our FET. Hopefully all systems are go first week of November YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

TAKE CARE ALL  

Love Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck Jules 77 hope it's a bfp        

kerry yeah wrote a great 'polite' email! cheeky buggers..

debs.. that's annoying about work.. I spose they don't see you as sick..sick..  I've had that before too.. laptops. mobiles and telephones have alot to answer for!!  Only 1 more day!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Afraid that the test was negative this morning. Not even the feintest line.  
I really hoped that it would work this time but was not meant to be.    
We will plan another fresh cycle in the new year. Maybe 2008 will be a better year ......

Love to all, and thanks for your   

Jules xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - I am so sorry  . I was hoping so much that this was going to be your time. A fresh cycle sounds like the right way forward for next year but until then take care of yourself and dh.   xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules77 - I am so sorry, I was so hoping that this would be your turn  .  Take care.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules sorry to hear about your test today     Have everything crossed that  your next cycle brings you your long awaited BFP   

Wildcat hope that you are feeling a little better, if you need anything, let me know, Im just round the corner   

Myra glad to se ur cycles going well     

Posh im sorry to read your cycle has been abandoned, hopefully you'll get some answers from your follow up appointment   

Bali, Fingers, Monkey Jules, C'bun a big hello to you all and sorry to those i've missed, hi to you guys too!

Sorry i havent been on here for AGES but we are decorating the whole house, not sure why we are doing it all at once  but we are! 

Love to you all and of course, plenty of   for each of you!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jules77, hun i am so sorry, i am so upset for you, really thought that this would be your time, i hope that you can relax and enjoy xmas and that the New Year brings you better news hun  

Julesx, great news on you starting your FET, hoping that you have wonderful news in time for xmas, what a xmas that would be  

Chelsea, hope you are feeling better hun, tell me you were joking when you said that you were looking forward to going back to work  

Bendy, lovely to hear from you hun, hope all is well with you and bubs, not long to go now hun, goodluck with the decorating, at least by doing it all at once you wont be in that situation where once one room is done you feel that you need to do all the others, it will all be done when bubs arrives and you can just enjoy your time together  

Fingers, hello hun, where are you going on your hols? Wish i had a holiday booked, could do with one, at least you will come back all relaxed and ready for xmas  

Well i have now started the next stage, although with all the bad news on this thread, i must admit i am not hopeful, almost wondering why we are putting ourselves through this, dont even know why i am bothering to be honest, oh well what will be will be, i actually nearly cancelled it when i went for my scan on Monday, dh told me i was being silly, i know this sounds very dispondant, but i really carnt be bothered, not sure if that is me talking or the drugs  

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Jules77 I'm so sorry it was a BFN    

Mr&MrsW I'm thinking of you both

Hi to all the girls just being a lurker for awhile     to you all

Sukie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules77 - so sorry hun, like the others I had hoped to hear good news    2008 WILL be your year ( and mine I hope!!) 

Jules x - good luck with your FET    

Bendy - can't believe how fast ur pg has gone   Good luck with the decorating - hope youa re just directing rather than getting stuck in !!

Myra - sounds like the drugs talking to me. Lets have some PMA from you my girl   I'm off to Grenada as long as I can get my hotel booked. Sun, sand, sea and something else  

Alisha - glad you wrote that email - did they respond?

Hi everyone else   hope everyone is well and looking forward to the extra hour in bed on Sunday!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Jules - so sorry to hear your news   Good luck in the New Year and take care and look after each other   

Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

So sorry to see your post Jules, hope you're ok?    give yourself and dh some time.. A fresh go in the new year sounds like a great idea   treat yourself till then hun.. take care

Myra   now stop that!! I know its difficult.. and you know the reason why you're putting yourself through this. It nearly worked last time and so .. this time could be your time.. STAY    you're second step in now.. so you've nothing to lose.. be strong   and keep the faith! It can happen when you least expect it to  pecker up my dear

debs at last you're back at work  

kerry ..no reply back yet! although one of my managers (woman) agreed and said I couldn't possibly do more hours. But no news from the bloke manager   

hey bendy good to see you ..howz that bubs of yours? Are you mad doing all that decorating   hope you're not pushing it lady!   and not breaathing too many fumes... but will be lovely when its all done.. how much time are you planning on taking off.. for mat leave? 

Soulcyster hope your hscosy goes well never heard of anyone haveing that done at woking..

hello to jelly, bali, jules x, elly, posh, minow, cheesy, karen, ermm and anyone else I've forgotton sorry!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi

I wrote last week on the main Surrey board asking about waiting times for a consultation at WN. (thanks for your replies Charlies-Mum & Alisha). 

Been TTC for 2.5years (although it feels like forever) and this is the first time I feel like we could be getting somewhere.....having recently moved to Godalming I've had to change PCT which has meant changing around our NHS IVF (which we still have another year to wait for!). Then DH's little sister got pregnant by accident - again (first time was just after we'd started trying - she really needs to learn about contraception!) so gave us the final push to save up some money & go for it privately. 

Anyway - I just wanted to say I've got an appt. through for DH's SA at the end of Nov and our initial consultation on 12th Dec. In your experience how long after these can you then start IVF? I'm getting all my notes from St Mary's in Roehampton so hopefully things will move a bit quicker. Also - will they just take the tests i had at St Mary's or will I have to do some again? Any advice welcome...

Thanks

Wombly xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just a quick post to say I am sooo sad for Elly and Jules.............  My heart goes out to you both. 

Elly I am really hoping you have luck in the states. I think the one price for multiple tries is the way all clinics should go.... Especially for people who can afford only one go......I think we all know the first IVF is mostly an experiment and it's not fair a couple's only chance is dependent on that one and only try. 

Good Luck Myra!  It's hard to stay positive but what other choice do we ladies have  We have to stick together and stay positive for each other................ My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules77...i am so sorry honey, a fresh cycle in the New year sounds like a great plan  
Elly and Chris.....hope you guys r ok, have fun spending time with your friend  
Posh...sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled,  
Myra......stop that talk u naughty girl......come on positive thoughts   
Hope everyone else is ok
Catch up soon, gotta do some work
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hi Ali, lovely to see you hun   hope you are well, i know i think my positive attitude flew out the window, but its slowly creeping back, i had a good chat with my dear mum today and she has got me back on track, bless our mums, they always say the right things

Wombly, welcome hun, once you get through initial consultation, you can get start very quickly, i had my consultation at the beginning of Nov last year and started my 1st cycle in Dec, as long as you have all your blood results and you also need an up to date smear test and a chlamydia test also, blood tests are HIV, Hep B, Hep C, and day 2 bloods, testing your FSH etc, it all really moves very quickly after initial consultation, goodluck hun, the girls on this thread are a great bunch and will help you along the way the best they can.

Thanks to all you lovely girls that have given me a kick up the   i think i was just going through an hormonal crisis, i am getting there, i know that i am lucky to have some frosties for another chance, so i should stop feeling ungrateful and just get on with it, although i feel this time round i have the added pressure of my SIL being pg, i keep getting goodluck wishes from her and to be honest it does feel alittle like a slap in the face, although i am sure she means well, it just adds to the pressure, especially just before xmas as we will be spending xmas with dhs family and SIL, and if this one is a no go, it will be hard for me to sit there looking at her wee bump, i am sure you all understand.

Anyway, i am feeling good today, no more hot flushes since starting the progynova, so thats something and its nearly the weekend and i am so looking forward to a lie in on Saturday  

Gill, luv ya   miss you on here hun

Hi to all, Fingers, Jules77(hope you are ok hun), Julesx, Hatster, Chelsea, Bendy, Alisha, Angie, Bali, Baby and everyone else


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi All,
been away to see my parnets for a few days so going to try and catch up..

Wombly- welcome to the thread.I echo what Myra said- just make sure you have all the tests done- and so does DH- as then I started the month after my consultation. Good luck and keep checking in with us all.

Juless77- words are no good at this point but sending you both  and once time has passed I hope you enjoy several glasses of wine and spoil yourself with some quality time with your DH.

Myra- glad the bottom kicks from everyone worked- thats the great thing about this thread- we have all been there- especially with such close family pregnancy- and only people who have been in that situation can understand the pain. Keep smiling- your day WILL come and it will have been worth the wait. I TRUELY believe I appreciate even the worst days with my dd because it took SO MUCH pain to get her in the first place.

Elly- hope you are having  agreat time with your friend and building yourself up again.

Chelseabun- chicken pox- how did that happen? You have been feeling run down for a while...and they strike when at your weakest- hope you are on the mend now.Cupboard cleaning on sick leave-please!!!!!

Alisha- for some reason I thought you were a teacher- obviosly not from one of the messages...hope you are well and growing nicely.

bendy- have pm'd you but when are you off on maternity leave and how long are you having. As you are a local girl maybe we could meet up?

Suki- glad to see you are still lurking- any news on the NHS cycle yet?

HI to everyone else...hope everyone is well...a lie in on Sunday- forgot about that...!!!

Have a good evening all.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Jules77  , so sorry hun, thinking of you Love Balixx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

clareber said:


> Alisha- for some reason I thought you were a teacher- obviosly not from one of the messages...


I am  .. how are you and your bump..? have you a bump yet? not sure where you're up to ? You can always come and join us on the woking pregnancy board..

glad you've given yourself a talking to Myra! 

hi ali hope your ok


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Girls were are you all, out on the town  

Have a great weekend, catch you all soon xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Myra - I'm here   How are you hon? Hows things going with ur cycle - excuse my ignorance of FET cycles.... what drugs are you on now??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Fingers hun

Well FET is very much like a fresh cycle with regards to the d/rs, have to start that on day 21, go for d/r scan 2 weeks later so had mine on 22/10, then start Progynova next day which is estrogen, i have to take 2 tablets for 6 days then take 3 tablets until lining scan which is on 5/11, stop d/r jabs on 4/11 and if scan ok, start cyclogest on 6/11, embie thaw on 8/11 and transfer on 9/11, still have to take the progynova, if pg have to take it till 12 weeks, same as cyclogest, does that make sense  , i am fine thanks hun, no problems so far, except feeling abit emotional, although thats not down to the tx, its down to me worrying that my dear mum may have cancer again, so i am trying to stay strong as she wants me to carry on with this cycle, although i wanted to cancel until i know that she is ok, she is insisting that i carry on, and the great thing is my embies are being thawed on her birthday, so we are hoping that will bring us luck, i am just praying that she is ok, as i would rather have my dear mum than anything as she is a great person and i love her dearly, look at me being all emotional again  

Hope you are well hun and looking forward to your hols, Grenada sounds fab, wish you could find a space in your suitcase for me  

Take care hun Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - sorry to read that you were feeling so low about this cycle.  Glad the other lovely Woking ladies gave you a good talking too.  Sorry to read about your mum and do hope everything is ok for her, it must be a very worrying time for you.  She will want you to continue as it will keep her mind focused on you.  I'm sure the embies being thawed on her birthday is a very good sign.  Stay positive   

Fingers - glad to see you are around this evening, we are a bit thin on the ground at the moment.

Clareber - hi there!  Hope you are doing ok and bump is growing.  I think i picked the chicken pox up on the flight out to Cyprus.  It was all that re-circulated air.

Wombly - welcome to the thread.  It won't be long till you get going.  As soon as I had my initial appt in February, everything fell into place very quickly as far as treatment was concerned.

Alisha - went back to work yesterday and had a horrendous day.  Everyone wanted a piece of me, so I worked from home today as I wanted to escape!  I am never happy  

Sorry I haven't been around much, but work has been manic and there has been no time to even log on to FF during the day. 

I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - Thanks for the info about the FET. Sorry to hear your worries about your Mum. Really hope that everything is OK with her. It's bound to have an effect on how you feel and going through tx is emotional enough anyway. Try to stay positive honey - we are all here for you if you need us     

I'm well thanks, I AM looking forward to my hols. We weren't going to go as all our money should really be going towards next tx, but we decided that if we get lucky we probably wouldn't be able to afford to go away for the next 18 years anyway!! Besides Mr C thought it would be a good idea and if he thinks it's a good idea, I do too  As it is because I work in travel I got a good deal and we are going mid cycle
( you never know your luck!!) 

Chelsea - nice to see you. I know what you mean about work and not getting to log on - and they have now blocked my access to FF  Hope you are feeling better

Hello other ladies  Off out shopping now but will be back later to see if anyone is around


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls

Right, trying to get the hang of this message board. 

Thanks for your messages, we're very excited!!! Although I know the chances of it resulting in a BFP first time are slim so trying to keep my feet on the ground.

One more question - how much time off did you all take for a round of IVF? I'm just worried as I am the only person in my dept. (after the other 2 left & they haven't replaced them!) so its quite difficult to take time off. 

Also - did you tell work that you were doing IVF? I don't think I could as it is quite male dominated and although I know they shouldn't I think I would be discriminated against....

Okay so that's 2 questions....

Thanks

Wishing you all luck in your journey's - spreading the  

Wombly x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wombly - for my first IVF I stayed away from work for the entire time.  I am lucky in that I can work from home.  I didn't work on the day of egg collection or egg transfer, just put my feet up and took it easy.  On my 2nd IVF attempt, had from egg collection to egg transfer at home and then went back into the office.  I think it all depends on what type of job you do and how stressful it is.  On the subject of who I told, I told my immediate boss (male) and he was great and told me to do what I felt was right - I have known him for years and he knew about my TTC problems, as he was going through the same thing with his wife.  I now have a new boss and for attempt number 3, I will be telling him I am having a gynae op and as he is male and Turkish, I'm sure he will not want me to go into details  .  I'm sure if you tell them you are having a gynae op, this will be enough for them.  If you need to be signed off, your GP will also just put down recovering from gynae op if you ask them.

Hope that helps, let me know if you need anymore info.

ChelseaBun (Debs)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Wombly - welcome to the madhouse  . I didn't take any time off on 1st cycle except for scans as I ovulated too soon. 2nd cycle, I had 2 weeks off after EC but mainly as I was a bit of a wreck as I had zero fert. Have been thinking about my next tx which starts in Jan. I plan to have 5 - 6 days off to cover EC and ET and a couple of days after and then have a couple of days booked off around test date. Otherwise I think I'll just mooch at home and symptom spot... it'll drive me mad!!  As for work, I wasn't going to tell anyone apart from my immediate boss ( male ) who was pretty understanding. Then just after my 1st b/l scan, one of my colleagues ended up going into hospital and as I work in a small team (only 4 of us), I decided it was less stressful to tell my colleagues about tx rather than tell fibs about where I was going when my scans etc were due...   

Good luck honey


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Fingers - meant to say fab news on the holiday.  I'm assuming you mean Grenada in the Caribbean and not Grenada in Spain - mind you, me and assumptions  .  If it is the Caribbean, then you will have a lovely time.  The beaches are lovely and the weather should be fab when you are there.  I used to work on the cruise ships in my youth  , and Grenada was a port of call for me for 6 months.  If you are going to Spain, then ignore all the blurb above   

Myra - hope you are ok today hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Chelsea -   Yes it's Grenada in Caribbean - I went there about 7 years ago with work but DH has never been, so am looking forward to showing him the island. Thinking about doing a tour of Grenadines whilst we are there too!! Can't wait!! Dh is only working 4 days between now and when we go - me on the other hand, I have to put in long days right up until day of departure   !! Love the Caribbean, particularly at this time of year when the weather is horrid here and in Europe..


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to come and say a goodbye as i am taking some time away from posting on here, i am dealing with lots of emotions at the moment and not sure that this is the right place to offload all my woes, I love you all and want to thank you all for your support, but i need to just chill and move on with my life.

I will pop along for a wee lurk i am sure to see how you are all getting on, it will seem strange not posting as i have done so for such along time now, this thread has been my lifeline for such along time, it has helped me get through the day when times have been hard, seeing all the good news, all those lovely BFP, Sho, Monkey, Tash, Bendy, Alisha, Piglet, Clare, Barney, Cheesy, Nibbles, Charlies mum and all the other lovely ladies that have gotten pg during my time on here, also have seen all the heartache, dear Elly & Chris, for all their sad news, and Emma, the heartache that she has gone through, Jelly, Julesx and Minow, nearly there but so far and all you lovely ladies that have had to endure the horrible negative, Chelsea, Bali, Hatster, Jules77, and my dear friends Gill & Ali.
Also you girls that have cycles cancelled, i feel for you all and lovely Angie, my 1st ever cycle buddy waking up together in recovery, you carnt get any better than a cycle buddy than that  

Fingers, have a fab holiday hun, Grenada will be wonderful and wishing you loads of luck for your cycle in the new year, loads of luck to all of my wonderful friends on here and i pray that your dreams all come true   

Love to you all and thank you, you will all be in my thoughts, god bless

Hugs Myra xxxxxxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

it's very quiet on here  

Just wanted to say to Myra, best of luck with this cycle hun, and do let us know if you need anything. I too understand exactly where you're coming from  

xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for your messages girls that's very helpful. I need to speak to my GP tomorrow & check which tests I need to update & then its just waiting until the appt. in Dec - 'sigh' - its always 'waiting' with this game! 

Myra - just wanted to send you a  

W


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  I really appreciate it.  I'm sorry that I've not posted, but Morgan had a virus over the last two weeks which has kept me really busy.  This is the first time I've logged on since he's been ill.  I'll have to spend some time catching up on all the posts.

I have my HyCoSy tomorrow.  I think it's also referred to as an HSG - putting dye in the uterus to see if I have any scar tissue.  

Myra - all the very best with FET! Morgan is a result of a FET cycle so stay positive!  You mentioned that you start DR on day 21 of your cycle?  Did you have a nasal spray?

Is anyone on Gestone?

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I hope that everyone is well. Thanks for all your kind wishes after our recent BFN.

Myra - Take care of yourself. You know where we are if you need anything. Really hoping that this is your time, and will have everything crossed for a BFP. Please let us know how you get on.  

Welcome Wombly - I really hope that your appointment in December goes well and you can get started ASAP!

Fingers - Have a fantastic holiday  

Wildcat - I hope that you are doing ok, and enjoying time with your friends.

Jules - not long till you get started for your FET now.

Bendy - hope that you are well. Do you have a big bump now?

Soulcyster - I hope Morgan is on the mend now. Re your question on down regging, for both my Fresh and Frozen treatments I have used the Buscerlin injections. Hope the procedure tomorrow goes well.

Chelsea - are you over the chicken Pox now?

Hi to Ali, Clarebear, Bali, Alisha, Monkey, Babydreams and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Wombly - 1st consultation 12th December

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali hoping to start again after Christmas
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster 
Bali 
Julesx - Hoping to start FET in November
Fingersarecrossed 
Angie
babydreams219 
Wildcats - Planning to go to US in the new year 
Posh24
Gill
Jules 77 - waiting to start again in new year

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Stimming









Myra started Stimms for FET on 23rd October. ET 9th November

 2WW PUPO !! 









 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6th Feb 2008 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD 11th April 2008 
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08  
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD? 
Clareber - EDD? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz 
NVH - Kai 2.12lbs and Jay 3.10lbs born 25th September  
Oskira - Tayla Lily weighing 6lb 2 oz born 26th September 
BBpiglet7 Jessica (5lbs 4oz) and Emily (4lbs 15oz) born on 27th September  
LUC - Finlay Thomas born on Friday 28th September Weighing 8lb 4oz


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Myra we're all thinking of you hun.. let us know how you get on won't you   
Hope your mum is alright, I know it can be a real worry. try to stay upbeat for yourself and those frozen little ones   take care lol alisha xx

soulyster i was on gestone for fet and icsi/convert to iui ..why?

kerry have a lovely holiday!!

hello hope you ladies are doing alright.. you're all very quiet.. winter's coming and its that time of year to batten down the hatches ..  

take care you lot 
alisha x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,
I just wanted to pop in and say hello 
I am going to make a real point tomorrow of getting up early to catch up with you all and write some personals 

I really am finding it hard to get time to be on here lately. I have swapped most of my early shifts for lates for a couple of months as myself and DH were just getting so tired & rundown waking up at 3am! We decided that we still see each other about the same too as although I get in late in the evening, we weren't really seeing each other when I did earlies either as he got in at about 7pm, and then we had to go to bed about 9pm as my alarm goes off at 3am!! 
We decided for a while, this option was the lesser of 2 evils. We have some big announcement happening at work on 18th Dec and I'm hoping they will be offering redundances, although I don't think I'll be that lucky!  As I said before, I'm holding out 'till the end of the year as I have 2 weeks off at Xmas, plus I want to wait for the 'announcement'. Come Jan, regardless of anything else I'm looking for a new job that has better shifts that enable myself and DH to have more time together, plus one that's nearer to home. I have a few ideas, but for the time being, I'm holding out 'till Jan.

Anyway, enough about me. I will be back to try and catch up with you all tomorrow, but just 3 quick personals for now.....

*Jules 77*... I'm so very sorry to hear of your BFN hun . It really should have been your time, the whole journey is so unfair isn't it!  I'm thinking of you.  2008 will be the one, we'll both get there and it will all be so very worth it in the end  Lots of love to you and your DH hun xxx

*Myra*....I'm going to send you a pm tomorrow hun when I have more time, but just wanted to send you a  xx

*Elly*...If you are getting time to pop in here from time to time, I just wanted to say, I hope you're having a fab time with your friends from the US  and I'm looking forward to catching up with you in a couple of weeks xx

Have a good day all, and bye for now,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't think I've ever know us to be Page 2 - where is everybidy


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not been on but busy at work and at home.  Hope your all OK, and yes it is quiet on here these days 

Angie, glad you've managed to change your shifts around as getting up at 3am sounds pretty grim.  Hope your well?  Hows the natural method going?  Missed chatting to you.

Myra honey, I hope you got my PM.  Stay strong and you know where we are .

Jules77, how are you  

Elly, thinking of you and Chris  

Fingers, whens your holiday?  Good news about you starting in January   

Alisha, good to hear from you, hows the pregnancy going?

Julesx when do you get going again, did i hear a mention of you doing a FET?  Good luck, when will that be?   

Soulcyster, Welcome, How did your HSG go?  Sorry not posted much lately and I'm a bit behind?

Wombly, Welcome also, where are you at?

Hi to Chelseabun, Jelly, Ali, Gill, Hatster, Sukie, Bendy, Emma, Tash, Strawbs and anyone else I've missed 

well not much going on with me, working lots, and keeping busy around the house.  Our F/U is on 12th Nov so not long now, been writing down all our questions to take, as I'll prob get emotional .  Put heaps of weight on so joining a weight watchers club next week with a friend of mine, to try and get back on track.  Also brought Zita Wests book which is quite interesting.  Hopefully we will be able to start again soon.  Anyone heard any news from Tash and how shes getting on with the boys?

Love and   to you all Bali xx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls!

Had my HSG yesterday.  It was a lot simpler and quicker than I thought.  Everything is fine - no scar tissue from C-section.  We have booked an information session for about three weeks time.  I think I'll be cycling Dec/Jan.  However, the unit is closed from December 14th.

Alisha - I was on gestone for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy.  When I had my consultation with Mr. Brook he said that he would normally suggest cyclogest, but I can have gestone if I want.  At ARGC they monitored my progesterone levels during pregnancy and as mine were on the low side I was given gestone.  So I have to decide what to do.  I would like to avoid the horrible gestone injections if it's not necessary.  

Soulcyster


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh my god - nearly off the page again!!! 

Bali - good luck with your follow up. Haven't seen Tash post for a few days but last I heard the boys were doing well and she was hoping to have them home sometime very soon.

Angie - those shifts sound horrid. I think you are doing the right thing holding on until " the announcement" is made, fingerscrossed that it will be redundancies if that's what you want!! 

Alisha - how you doing hun? Hope everything has settled down now.  

Soulcyster - glad the HSG went well. Lovely photo BTW!! 

Hi to Myra, Jules77, Elly, Julesx , Wombly, Chelseabun, Jelly, Ali, Gill, Hatster, Sukie and anyone I have inadvertently missed.

Sorry I haven't been around much recently. VVVVVVVVVVVVVveeeeeery busy at work and DH has been decorating our 3rd bedroom which is where 'puter is normally set up so I have not been able to get online. Bedroom is looking lovely now though, although I have told him that he will have to redecorate when it needs turning into a nursery!! Am off out with my Mum tomorrow on a shopping trip courtesy of my Dad. When I started losing weight he bet me that I couldn't get to a particular weight ....... don't ever make a bet with me, I never lose a bet!! The forfeit (that he suggested) was a new wardrobe for me!!   I won't take the mickey too much, anyone know any nice designer shops   

Anyway hope everyone is OK, have we all gone into hibernation mode for the winter  

Lots of love K


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra......cant believe your leaving us. I hope your FET is successful and you will be posting your BFP real soon. Hope we can meet up soon....love ya lots xxxxxxx

Its so quiet on here......its obviously the time of year. Hope you are all doing well. 
Bali....good luck with your follow up....hope you get some answers.

Soulcyster....glad HSG went well...good luck with TX   

Elly and Chris....hope you guys are ok

Looks like its going to be a beautiful day....enjoy
Love Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello just thought I'd pop by and see how you're all getting on..
tis very quite on here.. probably something to do with 'black friday' last week  

Myra hope you're ok and the tx is going well    

bali well done you going to weight watchers.. hope that follow up goes well .. not long now  

Ali .. tis  abeautiful day here too  

soulcyster know what you mean about the jabs.. but if its been proved that you have low pregesterone.. maybe its the way forward for you  it'll be worth it   good luck with tx

Hi kerry .. its that time of year when everyone is mad busy at work.. heads down for winter/christmas .. have a wonderful time shopping.. that'll be such fun.. lucky you   a new wardrobe   .. hopefully dh won't be able to put away those paintbrushes for too long cause it'll need changing real soon  

I'm afraid the worry doesn't stop.. still having brownish when I visit the loo   but have a doppler to check bubs is ok in there..   its a worry .. but m/w or doctor don't seem worried (alright for them)! Got the outlaws visiting this weekend.. what fun!    but have another 2 assignments to do so will have an excuse to depart their company.. only 4 more weeks of my course left and 6 assignments and a presentation to do and then I'm finished!! yipee.. can't come soon enough. anyway its a lovely day here so will enjoy the garden for half hour before we're descended upon! have a nice weekend all!

Hello to all you peeps.. Jules77, Elly, Julesx , Wombly, Chelseabun, Jelly, Ali, Gill, Hatster and anyone I missed sorry


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,
wow- never known it so quiet on here- I guess not many ET and ECs going on, which is when it gets very crowded...also people thinking of Christmas already...

Myra...really sad to see you going but I completely understand..this whole thing really takes over your life before you even notice and it is good to get some space and perspective.

Glad tash and the boys are doing well- can't believe they are still in hospital, it seems so long ago that they were born.

Chelseabun...where are you and how is work going? Last time I heard you were going back after the pox...last week a friend of mine discovered she had shingles...must be somehting in the air.


Alisha...hope bubs is keeping well. I have my 12 week scan  Thursday and am convinced they wont find a heartbeat ...even cried over it last night...just so much hope and worry building up.

Fingers...a shopping spree on dad...how fab....you should be able to get some great preChristmas outfits...Debenhams have a free personal shopper and you get 10% off your purchases- I did it once and would highly recommend it whether you are getting one special outfit or several...just a great way to shop, no queues for the changing rooms...no bumping into anyone else...as many outfits to try as you like instead of "no more than 3" etc...great way to do it.

Elly and Chris...hope you are nearly back on your feet and you have had a great time with your friends from the US- good friends are a real gift aren't they?

SoulC...glad the HSG went well...I was cross because nobody told me after my C.Section that it could lead to scar tissue and fertility problems...until we had problems 18 months down the line...it should be standard information so you can get it checked out as soon as you want to try again.

must go...hope everyone else well.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had to do a quick post as could not stand the thought of the WN thread being on page 2  

Hope you are all well  

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

A quick post from me too - should send us back to the top again!!!  

Myra - good to hear from you - how you doing?  

As for us we are waiting for AF to start so we can get going with our FET   Yep - when you want her to come - she bl**dy doesn't  . Tomorrow brings me to 35 days which is my normal cycle so let's hope she does put in an appearance. Don't think we are lucky enough to have a natural miracle - so will just have to wait it out  

Back soon when I have more news  

Love to all,

Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Dropping off the end again - well not quite but moving us up again before bed


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
I do still lurk, just not so much as an obsessive poster as I once was!!

All well in this camp, starting to believe that we may actually have a baby!

Does anyone one know the wait time for appts at WN??  It was 5-6 months whne I started, my friend is interested in wn or lister

Hope you are all keeping well, this thread is a bit quiter at the moment, has wn closed for refurb??

strawbs xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Evening all!

Thought I had better do my bit and get the thread bumped up a bit  

My job is now keeping me so busy, I have so little time to come on here anymore.  Mind you, its very quiet, so hasn't taken me too long to catch up.

Strawbs - glad to see everything is going ok for you.  I think the refurb was cancelled.  Not sure on the waiting time i'm afraid.

Jules x - hope AF has turned up so that you can get on with your FET.  Mind you a natural miracle would be far more welcome!

Myra - thinking of you

Clareber - chicken pox have all gone, so i am out of quarantine.  Good luck for your scan on Thursday.  

Alisha - Hi there!  Sorry you are still going through worrying times.  

Ali - hello 

Bali - your follow up must be soon.  Good luck.

Fingers - can't be long before you jet off.  As you can see i have lost track a bit over the last few weeks.  You may have already gone  


Soulcyster - glad the HSG went well, so I guess it is all systems go for you now.

Angie - hows it going?  Still on those horrid shifts?

Jules77 - hope you are doing ok?  

Other than a very demanding few weeks at work, I have nothing exciting to report, but just wanted to say hello and that I am still around.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

[fly]BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP[/fly]










Still lurking and thought I'd bump us up a bit!

No news from us but







to you all

I hope you all

















Minow xx​


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know i said i was taking a break, but we are nearly slipping off the page again  

Hi Minow, hope you are well hun, nice to see you  

Keep your fingers and toes crossed for my thaw tomorrow girls, i am dreading it, also its dear mums birthday so hoping that will bring me luck, also found out today that we get a xmas shopping day off work, how cool is that, never had a paid day off work to go shopping before  

Luv to all Myra xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi girls I have just had a quick scan though the last two pages I'm sorry Ive been rubbish the last few months 

I hope everyone is keeping well?

Strawbs good to hear from you again 

Chelsea glad the pox are gone 

Hi Myra xx

I'm still waiting for the nhs funding to be finally cleared, the application is through just waiting for them to release the funding   Hopefully it won't be too much longer! Then it is off to Roehampton for this turn 

Love to you all
Sukie xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra....yeah your back    knew u couldnt stay away.
Good luck wiv the thaw tomorrow. I tried to PM you but u dont seem to have a PM icon   
Sending you lots of        
Glad everyone else is doing OK.....cant believe its so quiet on here.
Nothing to report from me
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello, hello, hello!!

Blimey, I think more people have posted this evening than in the last couple of days  

Myra - lots of         for the thaw, keeping everything crossed honey.

Alisha - hope that brown stuff has settled down, the worry never stops does it? 

Clareber - didn't try the personal shopper but think I should have done - trolled around Kingston for about 8 hours   and only managed to spend half the money my dad gave me!! Trouble is I don't know what suits me any more!! So end up trying on loads of rubbish and don't even get me started on sizes!! Why can't they be standard in every shop .........ggggggggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Chelseabun - I'm still here, am off on my jollies next Thursday and it can't come soon enough!! 

Strawbs - refurb has been put back to later in 2008 ( I believe around the end of the summer). I think it is just quiet as not many of us actually cycling at moment plus of course everyone seems busy with work and before we know it Xmas will be here!! 

Sukie - hope you hear soon on the funding honey

Ali - hope you are OK hon - how's your bio thingummy going 

Minow - good to 'see' you.. hope you are keeping Ok?

Julesx - hope AF has arrived

Not much happening here. Am waiting on AF to arrive - since I lost the weight my cycles have been 34 - 35 days ( which is good for me). Typically today is day 35 and despite boobs like weapons of mass destruction and a bit of a gripey tummy, NOTHING'S APPEARED.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHh, hope it's not going to start playing silly beggars again!!! Also want it to arrive as it usually last 5 -6 days and I go on hols a week tomorrow!! AF dances welcome, will be wearing white knickers tomorrow I think!!!!

Hello to the Jules77, Wildcats, Bali, soulcyster and anyone I missed.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you all  
Still no time to catch up properly, but I will soon, I promise.

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well we had the thaw today, some good and bad news, only one of my little frosties has survived, but clinic say it is looking really good, so we are in for transfer all being well tomorrow morning, keeping my fingerscrossed that it keeps growing overnight, i must admit waiting for the thaw call has been horrible, i made poor dh take the call  

Have developed a terrible cold though, hoping that it does no compromise things  

I will let you all know if i manage to be PUPO

Hope you are all well  

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Myra - so glad you kept going and have come through your low point   Come on 'little one' -         Keeping everything crossed for you being PUPO tomorrow  

Fingers here's an AF dance for us both  

            

Bit rubbish but that's all the smilies I've got access too!

Yep still waiting for mine too. I'm on day 37   If it doesn't come in the next day or 2 we may have to postpone our FET as we won't be able to fit it in before the clinic closes for Christmas   We're already cutting out the 21 day bit and going straight on buserilin.

 to everyone - will do more personals another day as it's way past my bedtime!

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good Luck this morning Myra         

Jules - let's hope the AF dance works for us both. Still no sign  

Morning other lovely Woking ladies


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say, lots and lots and lots of luck tomorrow for Myra  

I'll be looking out for some wonderful news in a few weeks time  

Off to the shops now to get something to wear for tonight as DH is taking me out for my Birthday   Yayyy   
....36!!!!!  ......How did that happen??  

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra -   .  Hope you are now PUPO

Angie -   !  

Will catch up properly later.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Have a great birthday Angie - you'll look fab! 36 huh? Pah, a mear spring chicken   

Keeping everything crossed for you Myra


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

angie-have a good birthday!   

Myra     

strawbs x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not posted much lately but just not feeling up to it .

Myra hope today goes well and you PUPO        

Angie   , have a good time tonight 

Julesx heres an AF dance for you                  , lets hope she rears her ugly head soon   

Fingers, have you managed to spend all your dads money yet? 

 to everyone else, we have our follow up on Monday, but have decided that we are going to wait til next year before we start anything again.  We put on heaps of weight so going to concentrate on getting that down.  Hope your all doing OK, Elly thinking of you Hun,

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay - AF dance worked thanks Jules!! 

Bali - Good luck on Monday - Not spent all the money yet - I feel a shopping trip coming on this weekend!! Also got a free leg wax yesterday so will be fuzz free for my hols!! I love this pampering lark at no cost to me!! 

Angie   

Myra - hope you are now safely PUPO


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls    

Remember me?  Hope you are all ok!

I can't possibly catch up on everything - just wanted to send lots of          to Myra!  Hope the transfer went well hun!

Huge hugs to you all, looking forward to catching up

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the lovely good luck wishes, well we are officially PUPO, with one lovely looking little embie, Mr R did transfer and said he was really pleased at how it was looking, i would have liked two but hey this one is a little fighter, so i am staying positive, as the saying goes, it only take one  

Lovely to see you back Miss TC, thanks for the goodwishes  

Love to all, catch up soon

Myra xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay - congrats on being PUPO Myra. Lots of            for your 2ww, I hope to have some lovely news when I get back from my hols.....

Tracy - welcome back - good to 'see' you.... hope you are doing well honey


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Myra and DH are PUPO      Good luck on the 2ww        

Fingers - glad AF dance worked so you will be witch free for your hols and lots of       I'm still waiting   Even wore white knickers today as it's a certainty that AF will turn up when wearing white  

Angie -     Hope you had a lovely meal and are now a bit squiffy  

Bali - good luck with your follow up - are you armed with lots of questions?  

Chelseabun and Jellybabe - hope you are both well  

Big  to Elly, AliPali, Sukie, Strawbs, Jules77, Alisha, Beanie, Gill, Miss TC, Emma (if you're lurking), Minow, Tash, Bendy, Soulcyster, Posh, Wombly, Clareber, Hatster, Monkey, Babydreams and mega apologies if I have forgotten anyone  

Have a fab weekend everyone! 

Love Jules x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Good afternoon ladies 

Now i am really scared not only being on this post  for the first time but the reality has now hit us we are starting ICSI in December  

I am so sorry i don't get to spend a huge amount of time on the internet esp since work has banned me   so getting to know you all may take a long time.

I am on 1DPO my last natural cycle before i start on C21 around 13/14 Dec. My consultant is Mr C and he seems lovely . I will be sniffing for 2 weeks and then injecting menupur for 2 weeks after that. We have our planning meeting at Woking on 29th Nov. Family know we are going through ICSI but think we will be starting next year. Mr parents and PIL are both away the month of Jan which is great timing. Work have been great and say go to scans/appointments when ever i need to too

I have been told that they will transfer 1 quality egg or 2 not so good eggs. I automatically thought as i am 35 in Dec they would transfer 2? but they are trying to reduce the numbers of twins. I am now scared that we wont have such good odds if only one is transfered and i will have regrets. My husband wants us to go with what Mr C has said but i just don't know?

We are going privately and have money from house renovation funds, so what if the house looks crap!?

My husbands morphs have improved dramatically in 6 months ( see signature) from acupuncture and quitting alcohol. We have both been off the stuff since mid August. I am crap with needles but at least i only have to inject for 2 weeks rather than 4.

There is nothing wrong with me after all the checks. Trying to be realistic and think it will take 3 goes of ICSI and a load more money. Time is not on my side sadly but still a good couple of years.

Not sure what else to say but be gentle with me  

Loads of love to you all esp those going through treatment 

Love

CC (Crazychick) xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Way to go Myra and DH    ...congrats on being PUPO....fantastic news 
Hi Crazy Chick welcome to the Woking thread   ....its all gone a bit quiet on here at the moment as not that many people are going through treatment at the moment.....hope everything goes well for you.....keep us posted    
Angie....hope you had a great birthday.....wish i was your age  
Bali...good luck with your follow up.   
Fingers...have a great holiday........being some sun back with you    PLEASE....Bi-com is going well...feel really relaxed and stress free.
Monkeylove....so sorry to hear your sad news......thinking of you guys loads   
Jules......hope you get your FET in b4 Xmas  
Great to see Miss TC back....how have you been....missed you   
Elly and Chris...thinking of you guys always   
Gill.......big smackers for you        
Just watching X factor......hope beverley stays........come on Beverley........she shouldnt be in the bottom 2.........YEAH Beverley stays   
Hi to all you other Woking lovelies xxxxx     xxxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

just a quickie, oh that sounds bad ,

Myra, congratulations on being PUPO, I have a really good feeling about this cycle       

Jules, Hope the   turns up soon    , so you can fit in your cycle before Christmas.

Crazy Chick, Welcome to the thread and good luck for this cycle   .  I know how daunting it feels to start out, but we are all with you Hun .  If you have any questions or just need to let off steam then go for it.  When we had our last cycle they only wanted to put one back but we felt very strongly about wanting to have two put back and they listened and agreed.  Unfortunately our cycle didn't work but it was only our first go.

Ali, glad your well, when are you due to start again?

Fingers have a fab holiday, glad the   turned up.

Hi to everyone else, busy writing up all our questions, poor old Mr B,

Love Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Still waiting for the   to show   Will phone the clinic in the morning to see what is the last possible day AF can turn up and we can still fit our FET in  

Myra - how's it going?   

Our loft conversion is almost finished YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. Well the loft itself is - carpet was laid last Friday. We just need our decorator friend to paint the new staircase and touch up all the bits that have got marked then we can get the rest of the new carpets fitted on the stairs and 2 of the bedrooms! DH is having part of the loft for his study as he works from home and the rest has a sofa bed, big TV, Hi Fi - it's well cool. We're so pleased with it  

Hope you all had a relaxing weekend  

Love Jules x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

Remember me?!!  I hope you are all keeping well, whatever stage of treatment you are at.  I'm sorry that I haven't posted for a while but I needed to sort my head out after our last attempt in August.

Myra, many congrats on your recent transfer and being PUPO, I really hope this is the one for you.  Sounds like you have a little fighter onboard  

Happy belated birthday Angie.

Jules x, I hope AF has turned up  

Fingers, hope you have a great holiday.

Crazychick, welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment.  

Bali, good luck with your follow-up.  

Hi Ali, I'm glad Beverley stayed too, she's great  

Minow, love to you and your DH.  Hope all is going well.  

Welcome back Tracy  

Hello to everyone else that I haven't personally mentioned.  

Well we are now ready to get back on the rollercoaster again but we are moving clinics.  After our follow up with Mr R, he agreed that we need to find out why I keep miscarriaging so we have decided to move to the ARGC as they will do all the tests that I feel I need and will monitor me much more closely if we are lucky enough to get pregnant again.    

I will still be keeping an eye on this board as I feel a very special bond to you all (and I can't wait for Myra to post a BFP very soon  ).  I really hope that each and every one of you has the success you deserve.  Thank you for your friendship, help and support over the last 18 months.

LOL Beanie


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

Beanie hun, lovely to hear from you, goodluck with your tx at the ARGC, great news, they have fab results  
Bali, thanks for the pm hun, so pleased that f/u went well, i will pm you hun  

Fingers, have a fab holiday hun, hope you come back all relaxed ready for your tx after xmas  

Hi to everyone else, i have not started to go   yet, as i am dealing with my rotten cold still, although had one of those naughty dreams last night   shame it was about dh   bless him 

Well hope you are all well and i will catch up with you all soon, luv to Ali, Gill, Jelly, Julesx, Jules77, Hatster, Angie, Wildcats and everyone else xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Beanie - so glad you are back on the roller coaster - the ARGC have brilliant results! All my best wishes and hope you will be posting a BFP on this board in the not to distant future!!!! Lotsa luv  

Myra - glad you are not going mad ................................yet  

Well AF has still not reared her ugly head - I'm now on day 41!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Having a very late night. DH is away and I can't sleep     Plus I have a conference tomorrow and have to be up early    

Oh well - must try and sleep  

Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Still can't bl**dy sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just want to say....

*Myra*...I'm thinking of you hun and have everything firmly crossed!!! 

*Jules*...I hope you got some sleep in the end!! 

Hi everyone else 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

THE WITCH   HAS ARRIVED AN HOUR AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

    

Soooooooooooooo relieved   Will be on the phone to WN at 8am tomorrow!

Keep you all posted.

A very happy Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Jules    Hope all goes well with Woking tomorrow... 
Prob won't get a chance to get on tomorrow as still haven't finished packing!! So take care everyone, good luck Myra - will be sending you lots of sunny         Hoping for some good news when I get back... Talk to you all when I get back


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - have a fab holiday and hope you are all packed  

Off to bed now to make up for lack of sleep last night - DH is back.

Night All,

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning 

I've just wrote a long message with personnals, and managed to loose it so really     .

Hope your all good Love Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Fingers, have a fab holiday hun, wish i was coming   

Julesx, yippee, hope WN can fit you in before xmas, goodluck hun, also your conversion sounds great, must pop round for a wee look when its all finished  

Hi Bali, hope you are ok hun  

Hi to everyone else, luv and hugs to all

Myra xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Still only on page 7 ....whats happening   
Myra......hope your doin ok, sendin you lots of sticky    vibes
Jules....hooray...glad AF turned up at last......hope you get tx in b4 Xmas
Bali....how did your follow up go??
Beanie.....great to see you again......hope you get a much deserved BFP from the ARGC   
Kerry....have a fab holiday.....missing u already   
xxxxx ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just popped on to say hello and a few personal hellos to Angie, Beanie, Myra, Jules 77, Jules, Bendy and to anyone else I may have forgotten.

Hope you are all well. 

Wildcats, I am sorry to hear of your news a few weeks ago. I hope you are recovering well and that still have hope.

Sumei x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

helloo

you quiet ones ...

Myra how are you doing? howz that 2ww treating you? thinking of you   

kerry hope you're having a fab holiday.. catching the rays  

happy belated birthday ang   hope you had a  good day

hello to you other hermits out there ..hope you're all ok

not much to report apart from bleeding gums and nose bleeds    
take care everyone   alisha x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

No Way!!!  ...........about to fall onto page 2!!!!!  

Can't have that!!

Hi guys  

Hope yr all well,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW, I can't believe no-one has posted since my post 2 days ago   
Or have you all sneaked off to another thread and not told me!!!   

Anyway, I hope you Woking girlies are all well. I have the lurgy atm, and was sent home today after bursting into tears at work!!   Dunno where that came from. I have lost my voice at the mo' and have had a cold-lurgy for abt 3weeks now!!!   so I think I was just a bit emotional. 

It is very interesting though as I have now been on the high dose fish oils (just an experiment incase I have high NK cells, don't know yet if I have but am having the tests in Jan). I am NEVER ill and NEVER get colds and now I have a bug thing that wont leave!!! ...sounds consistant with lower NK cells to me....very odd. Oh well, who knows, but it is a strange coincidence that I'm someone who NEVER gets colds, then take something that is proven to lower NK cells, then after abt 3mths (which is how long they say any suppliment takes to properly work) I get a persistant bug that just wont go!!

This is turning into a 'me' post, lol...sorry, I'm just kinda ranting and thinking aloud. No-one lives here now but lil' old me anyhow,   so I I'll just chatter amongst myself    

Hee hee   Anyway hi to you all, and hope all's good in Woking-girlie world xx


Love Angie xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all

Thought I would post something to keep the thread going!  

Myra - sticky vibes to you, I keep checking your ticker!   

Angie - don't know much about the NK cells thing, sounds interesting though. 

Hello to all the other WN ladies, being new to all of this myself I don't really know many of you..

I'm feeling really nervous now. Even though I'm only going to the consultation on 12th Dec. Can't stop thinking about it. Got all my test result copies from Queen Mary's Roehampton & they were all done 18mths ago! WN have asked for all tests to be within 12mths! so had to have all the blood tests done again - I'm sure the doctor took about a pint out! 
Anyway - all done now, DH just has to do another SA test (about his 4th!) - oh he loves them really (NOT!) 
So hopefully we'll be starting IVF Jan / Feb time - sometimes i'm so excited I could burst  (but I won't 'cause that would be messy) and other times I feel really down. Suppose that's the beginning of the IVF rollercoaster!
Been having really bad OV pains today - just remind me that, although my body may give signs of being fertile, it doesn't actually work! LOL! 

Anyway - rambled on a bit now.

I hope you are all doing well, its very quiet on here -maybe its the weather!?!

W xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry for my silence, work has been crazy and my weekends have been filled with catching up with friends and family, who I somewhat ignored for the last 6 months as I became somewhat absorbed in 2 rounds of treatment.

Myra - been thinking about you, hope all is well with you and you are not going  on the 2WW   

Fingers - I missed you before you went on your hols.  I bet you are having a lovely time lying on that beach soaking up the rays  .

Wombly - Its normal to feel excited, nervous, scared and sad all at the same time.  Good luck with your consult on the 12th, you will feel so much better when you have that behind you and know the schedule of treatment.  I felt like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders and that we were about to embark on something positive (don't let my signature put you off, we just have poor quality embies).

Angie - You are not alone, I am back.  Just been lurking a bit lately as I have been so busy and my life is so dull, that I've had nothing to say.  I've been on the fish oils now since early September and I seem to have avoided all the colds and things that have been going around (I know I have jinxed myself now!).  Must admit I do not feel any different, other than tired (but I blame work for this).  I take so many supplements now that I think my body is in a state of perpetual confusion    Good luck with all your tests in Jan.

Alisha - hi there, hope the bleeding gums and nose bleeds have subsided for you. 

Jules x - do you have enough time to get your FET in before Xmas?

Bali - I guess we will never know what was in your message that got deleted, but I do remember you had a follow up appt and hope all was ok and you asked all your questions.  

Beanie - good luck at the ARGC.

Ali - are you still planning to cycle in Jan?

Big hello to everyone else and hopefully we will get the chatterboxs back on this thread soon.

Debs
x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow - it is soooooooooooooo quiet on here  

Firstly, a meeeeeeeeeeeeeee post! Well we won't be having our transfer this side of Christmas BUT it will hopefully be at the beginning of January     They decided against the short protocol as they have seen a lot of cysts with it. So we're on the 21 day countdown, an extra week on Buserilin   and the thaw planned first week of January     So it will be a very sober Christmas for me   I could have delayed until February but I really want to get started again. Plus, it will stop me doing silly things at my works Christmas parties (yes have 3 to go too!). So to make up for it, I had a weekend away with the girls last weekend at a netball tournament. Unfortunately, I wasn't playing as I'm still suffering from a knee injury - but went along for the jolly  . I've had 3 sessions of physio and acupuncture but it's still not improving so looks like I'll be at the WN again seeing a knee specialist   More bl**dy money   

Myra - how you doing? Keeping everything crossed for you        

Angie - sorry you are under the weather   and talking to yourself  

ChelseaBun - good to hear you're doing ok  

Fingers - hope the holiday was fab and that you are fully rested  

Big   to Elly, Bali, Jelly, AliPali, Sukie, Strawbs, Jules77, Alisha, Beanie, Gill, Miss TC, Emma (if you're lurking), Minow, Tash, Bendy, Pots, Soulcyster, Posh, Wombly, Clareber, Hatster, Monkey, Babydreams, Crazychick, Sumei and mega apologies if I have forgotten anyone   

Come on chatterboxes   - need to get onto page 8 soon...............  

Take care all,

Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY made page 8


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie from me.
Good luck tomorrow Myra with testing....i know you will b posting a BFP all your symptoms sound really positive    
Sorry got to dash will be back soon
Love Ali


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Myra - sending you lots of   and         for testing tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed   Don't think you have posted since transfer so hope you haven't gone toooooooooo mad   This is the one        

Love to all,

Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello 

Myra wishing you all the very best this morning


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your messages of support, but sadly it wasnt meant to be for us this time, to be honest have know for a few days now as i started to bleed, anyway we are both ok and will defo be moving abroad now.

So i wish you all well on your upcoming journeys and send you all loads of hugs.

Bye girls xxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oooohhh Myra   I'm so sorry hun   hope you're ok. take care alisha x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Myra - I am so sorry this wasn't your time.    xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been on much lately.

Myra - so sorry hon that this wasn't your time. Sending you and your DP a great big hug  

Love to all

Jules xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Myra so sorry      

Hi to all the wokies

strawbs xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - so sorry to read your news


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra......am so sorry it wasn't good news    to you and DH.
Good luck with tx abroad......i am going to do a bit of research over the weekend with the same idea in mind.
Love ya lots    
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra  

Minow x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Myra so sorry to hear your news   , thinking of you Love Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Myra and DH    So sorry to read your news. Good to hear you are ok and planning another Tx abroad.

Stay in touch   

Love Jules x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Myra sorry to hear your news  

Hope all the lovely woking ladies are ok, always come on here for a lurk and a good read!  

Hoping that Christmas and the new year brings you lots of luck      

Take care Bendy.xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hellllloooooooooooooooooo All,

I'm back!! Can't believe we have only moved on 2 pages in over a week!! 

Myra - so, so sorry to hear your news honey. Lots of       and       to you and DH.

Jules - glad you have a date to start again.     

Angie - hope your lurgy is a bit better now... 

Wombly 0 I'm cycling in  Jan/Feb too - we might be cycle buddies!!

AliPali - lovely to 'see' you, hope you are keeping well.

Well, we had a lovely holiday, very sunny and relaxing. Did a trip to the Grenadines whilst we there and flew on this little 9 seater aircraft ( a bit nerve wracking!!). We also went to the Gary Rhodes restaurant and had the most fab meal - pity it means I've undone about a months worth of dieting!! Also bumped into a girl I went to school with, really strange not to see someone for 18 years and then bump into them on a beach half naked!! Small world!! Didn't want to come home and now have heating on full blast and washing machine is wearing itself out!! Anyway just a quick one to say hello, hoep everyone is doing Ok.... Lots of love


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,
sorry not been on much, busy at work with Parents Evenings and preparing for the Christmas rush- writing the play, auditioning for parts etc!!!
Myra- so sorry to hear your news. I hope you can manage to enjoy Christmas, relax , eat and drink to your hearts content and get your body , mind and relationship ready the next go.I was looking at the clinic in barbados and they were really great and very helpful- I know it was costly but maybe worth looking in to- although wasn't it you looking at Poland?

Fingers- your holiday sounded fab- just what we all need- maybe they would do a FF discount as I am sure we could all do with it and it would send success rates zooming!

Jules x- good to know your nest transfer plans are in place- it always helps when you know what is going to happen and you are not left in limbo. Have a merryless but good festive season anyway.

Chelseabun- your work seems to be really busy for yu at the moment- I hope you are managing to get SOME rest- how long will you be off for at Christmas? Did you manage to finish the bathroom- the one of four (or was it five?) you were decorating a while ago? Do you live in a B and B?

Elly...if you are still lurking, hope the past few weeks has provided you with some strength and you are both feeling more positive.

Suki- are you still lurking? have you heard when your NHS cycle starts?

Wombly- good luck for your new year cycle.

Good luck to all and have a good week. It's far too quiet on here!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Well its long overdue since i posted a proper post on our site.  I have been lurking, but i have had a horrible dose of flu which turned into infected sinuses, then my DH has had the flu now it feels like its coming back to me .  So yesterday i had lots of garlic based foods, to warn off the bugs, and our house smells delightful today  .  we were nearly buried alive in tissues! 

Work is very manic for me as always, with the lead up til Christmas, and everyone wanting time off, but lots of Christmas party's to go to so that will be fun, if i ever stop blowing my nose, and having the need to carry around a toilet roll!

We had our follow up a few weeks ago, which was all good i think?  Mr B wants to start again in Jan, and not change anything on our treatment plan as i responded well, had good amount of eggs, lining was good, we were just unlucky this time.  So we feel more positive for the next cycle, reading Zita Wests book and getting back in shape.  Joined weight watchers and really trying to loose the weight and give us every chance.  A new year and a new beginning .

Missed not chatting to you all.  It would of been nice to have a Christmas night out with you all.  I feel we have shared so much over last six months, a good meal and a glass of vino would of done us all good.

Myra, as i said before your in my thoughts Hun  , we are here if you want to talk.

Elly, How are you?  Hope you and Mr Wildcat are spending some quality time together trying to make sense of everything.  We miss you  .

Julesx, How are you?  Where are you at now?

Fingers your holiday sounds fantastic, just what you needed.  Not long now til you start your cycle   

Ali, thanks for your well wishes, how are you?  When are you starting again?

Wombley I'm also cycling in Jan, so I'll also be your cycle buddie.  What treatment are you having?  Is it your first? Good Luck    

Clareber, Hi, haven't heard from you in a while, Whens your scan?  Hope your well?

Bendy, you must be due soon, hows it going, and good luck?   

Hi to everyone else, Hatster, Angie, Chelseabun, Sukie, Strawbs, Jules77, Alisha, Monkey, Beanie and anyone i may have missed  

Love and Huhs Bali xx


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Jules x - Glad the plans are all in place for Jan and although you will have a sober Christmas it's definately something to look forward to in the New Year...I don't know much about the process for FET. What do you actually have to do? I presume you downregulate with the buserilin, but then what happens? Hope you don't mind me asking!

Fingerscrossed - Sounds like you had a fab holiday and I am very jealous indeed. Especially the Grenadines! Lovely. And sounds like you are ready for things to start again too.

Bendy - Hello, you must be almost there now..hope you are resting?? Which hospital are you going to?

Good luck to all the other lovely ladies who are starting their cycles in January. I hope you are all successful and remain positive  

Sumei x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie to say thank you all for your lovely messages, i am ok and looking forward, so wishing loads of luck to you all and i am sure that i will pop by every now and then to see how you are all getting on.

Luv & Hugs Myra xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra.....   
Kerry...your holiday sounds fantastic...i am so jeolous   
Bendy and Sumei....not long to go.....good luck...hope some of it rubs off here we could do with some 
Bali...hope your feeling better soon........glad i dont live near you i bet you stink   ....good luck with the weight loss and you never know we may be cycling together.
Hi to all the other woking lovelies
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening Ladies   Looks like a few of you will be cycling together in Jan/Feb        

I pick up my treatment plan on Thursday - Sumei - I'll let you know what the FET involves - it does start with buserilin for down regging and then onto tablets - thankfully they are supposed to be tiny - remember I'm the one that can't take tablets even if my life depended on it  

Off to watch Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares.

Ta ta for now,

Love Jules x

PS Can someone put my bubbles to end in a 7? Ta


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls...just bumpin us up a bit.
Hope you are all doin ok
XXXXX ali xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Fingers - glad you had a good holiday.  You seem to have been and gone so quick.  Mind you the days do seem to be whizzing by at the moment (must be my age!)

Ali - thanks for bumping us up.  We are a bit slack in the communication department at the moment  

Julesx - glad you are getting ready for your FET   .  Just as well you aren't following my weird vitamin supplement thing at the moment - I am swallowing 10 large tablets a night at the moment. 

Myra - hi honey - glad to see that you are looking forwards.  Good luck with your future plans.  

Bali - good luck with your next go in January.  It was good that you had a good follow up with Mr B.  I know exactly what you mean about a new year and a new beginning.  

Clareber - it was bathroom number 4 and thankfully the last one (for anyone else - no I don't live in a mansion, it is a normal house with an abnormal amount of bathrooms  ) It is now half finished and we hope to have it completed by Christmas.  Hope everything is going well with you and you have a nice bump by now.

Bendy - you must be ready to drop?  Loads of luck to you.  

Huge hello to everyone else I have missed.  

Take care


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Myra - just wanted to add my    Hope you are OK and make it through this difficult and disappointing time. 

Jules x - Keep me posted on your FET, what tablets will they be and what do they do? I understand your body has to downregulate, but then what do they do? At leat you don't have to go through egg collection again - that's the horrid bit.

Bali - hope you feel better soon, especially since you have parties coming up. I had really bad flu a few weeks befor I was due to start my treatment plan and although I'm sure you feel grim, it's better to be ill now and get it over and done with so that when you start in Jan you will be strong and well enough.

I'm sure you Ladies all know what you are doing, but I did stop smoking, drinking any alcohol and cafffene as well as drinking huge amounts of water and milk beofre I started my treatment plan..I'm sure it helped...so I wish you all the best for preparing yourselves!

Sumei x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Crumbs, we are slipping off the page again ,

How is everyone?

Where is everyone 

I'm on nights so getting ready to go to work having slept all day 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - it's soooooooooooooooooooo quiet on here  

Bali - well done on the weight loss so far...

Chelsea - 4 bathrooms   at least you never have to wait for the loo!!

Not much happening here. Need to get going on Xmas shopping now I'm back but can't get motivated!! Think I will try to do most of it on the net, can't be doing with all the crowds. I think I've got ideas for most people apart from my Dad, he's such a pain in the butt to buy for. He doesn't drink, doesn't smoke, isn't into books, films or smellies. He likes Man U and fishing but ends up with something connected to them or clothes every year. Oh and to top it all it is his birthday between now and Xmas!! If anyone has any ideas, feel free to share!!


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 
Bali pointed me in the direction of this thread, is it ok if I join you? 
I'm starting my first IVF at Woking in Jan... at the moment, I'm really excited! It's so great to feel _something_ is going to happen after years of wishing and trying... and wishing and trying! 
In fact, for the first time ever, I'm LOOKING FORWARD to AF arriving so we can get the treatment plan dates sorted. 
It looks like we will start the first lot of drugs on either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day... there's got to be some meaning in that??!
We were originally told that we would be going down the ICSI route, but the latest sperm test has seen DP's motility increase from <2% to around 40%. How amazing is that?!! Think it's due to the concotion of supplements we have bought from Boots, plus no alcohol and cut down on caffeine 
So now they think we may be able to go for IVF instead - it'll depend on the day. Talked about possibility of a split IVF/ICSI, but I guess it's up to the experts. 
Anyway, hope you are all enjoying that wonderful Friday night feeling  I'm looking forward to getting to know you,
Gilly xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Gilly & welcome to the thread. 

I have only just joined myself, I think its a bit quiet at the moment as I don't think there's not a lot of tx going on. 

We have our first consultation at WN on 12th Dec so very excited / nervous, am hoping to start around Jan / Feb time so we could be at the same time or just behind you!  

We decided to go private as our NHS one isn't due until Nov 08 and I have waited patiently since being put on the list 18mths ago.

There are a few of us who should be starting around this time as well - Bali, Fingers, Ali - sorry if I've missed anyone. So i'm guessing it'll be a bit busier on here in Jan?!?  

I'm really hoping to start in Jan but I've also got a skiing holiday booked for a week on 7th Jan which I'm guessing could mess things up a bit...

DH went for his SA  the other day which was quite funny. He's done them before but, well, he did the deed at home before. As it didn't mention anything about doing it at home I made him ring up the day before to check and, yep, much to his horror he had a very funny conversation with the receptionist about coming in to 'do the deed' (without either of them actually saying the word) rather than doing it at home & rushing it over! But it all makes sense really, as they told him they need to check he can do it on demand! As he had to 'abstinate' for 3 days he was in & out in 2 mins!   He was v. embarrassed - bless! But something he has to get used to I suppose!

Hello to all the other WN lovelies - hope you are all okay & not suffering too much with the Christmas shopping rush!

It's my birthday today & we're having a 70's party tonight so got lots to do!!!  

Enjoy the w/end all!

W x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello girls!

Ooooh where is everyone?!?!?  
Just keeping us off page 2!

Hope you all had a good weekend...

W x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - it's quiet around here  Hope everyone is OK and just busy with Xmas preparations - I should be doing my online shopping but couldn't resist my daily FF fix!! Where is everyone


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Not much happening with me at the mo.  I'm waiting for the dear old  , so i can book in to the clinic and pick up our treatment plan.  This is the only time i will her on .  Other than that i;m just working lots and getting ready for all the Christmas parties .

Well love n hugs to everyone Love Bali xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone's ok - very quiet on here but I am sure it will get busier once Christmas and New Year are out the way! 

Does anyone know when WN is closing for its refurbishment? Or maybe it's not even happening any more? Although getting started again is a long way off I feel like I need to get a plan together. Not sure whether to use my frosties or to go for a fresh cycle in early summer but will probably ttc naturally for a bit anyway.

Sorry for lack of personals - a few new faces since I was last posting on here so hello


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Monkey,

Don't think its having the refurb over christmas, someone mentioned maybe over summer?

Good luck anyway, when are you starting again?

love Bali xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girlies and a special hi to the new girl....Gilly   
Hope you are all doing ok and r all looking forward to the xmas fetivities. I have written all my cards and nearly got all the christmas pressies bought. I cant believe i am so organised.
I am off out tonight to a friends works xmas do. Its casablanca night...should b fun    
Wombly....good luck with your appointment on the 12th
Bali.....an AF dance for you         
Fingers......when r you cycling again??
Monkey....lovely to c u. not sure about closures at woking.
Myra and Elly....hope you guys r ok. xxxxxx
Gill....thinking of you.....xxxx
Ok gotta dash
Love to you all
Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I was told that the refurb is on hold indefinitely but poss late next summer.... 

HI to all you lovelies - particularly Monkey - hope you are doing OK hon    

Ali - I'm all set to go again from Jan AF which if things go to plan should be mid Jan... but who knows with my cycle - hope you are doing OK - when are you starting again??

Anyway I'm off out tonight too with a couple of friends, one's just had a boob job so looking forward to copping a feel!!! For scientific reasons of course!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me   I'm on Day 2 of d/regs for our FET YAYYYYYYYYYYYY. We're off again        . I have THREE weeks of buserilin  . Have my baseline scan Christmas Eve! Fab way of getting out of travelling to see family. Just going to be me and DH for Christmas - we can't wait! I know it sounds Bah Humbug but we've had such a hard year emotionally - we're going to have - OUR TIME! Then 2 weeks on the tablets (can't remember what they are - soz). Scan on 7th Jan to check lining is ok. Then we'll see if we get the go ahead. If we do - I start with the lovely bum bullets on the 7th and the thaw will take place on the morning of 11th Jan. We have 5 frosties so fingers crossed that we have at least one to transfer in the afternoon. So a very sober Christmas for me   I have been a little bit wild over the last few weeks but yesterday I was officially on the wagon! I have kept up with the water and milk so that won't come as such a shock. While I remember............................... when do I start eating things like pineapple and brazil nuts? Is it the start of the 2ww? What else do girls recommend? My brain is a bit mush and can't remember what can help or at least give me good PMA if I think I'm taking and doing things to help!

Oh I'm writing this from our finally finished converted loft - so happy with it! Half of it is DH's study as he works from home. The other half has a lovely sofa bed and TV and Hi Fi so I can have a nice lounge about and keep DH company if he has to work really late. He works for a Californian company so calls at midnight are not uncommon  

Ok I'm off to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Welcome to the new girls will catch up with you better later in the week. Big   to everyone at WN.

Night all  

Love Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to pop in and say hi guys  

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with personals etc lately, but as I mentioned before, I have been on all 'late shifts' at work, so haven't had much time.  

I'm on here today as I've gone and broken my toe!!    so am off work now for a couple of weeks (I wont bore you with the details.)  

Also, I am trying to (just temporarily) 'pull away' from here a little bit at the moment as I am trying to take my mind off TTC, and it's difficult to do that whilst chatting on here. That said though, I'm thinking of you and pop in from time to time to catch up on how the pg girlies are, to see if there are anymore wonderful announcements, and generally just to see how you all are.  

Thinking of you all, and lots of love, 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello!

hope you are all well.

Jules - good luck with your tx - sounds exciting, if a little daunting - so much to remember!! Your converted loft sounds lovely. Lots of      coming your way

Angie - understand how you feel, sometimes you need a bit of a break to feel a bit sane - toe sounds a bit painful but wouldn't mind 2 weeks off work with my feet up!  

Bali - hope your AF hurries along, here's a dance from me too    

fingers - hope you managed to do your Xmas shopping - how about a CD for your Dad? I think I will get my Dad the Michael Buble one (or however you spell it!) or there's always woollies hats, scarfs, socks and the good old slippers!

AliPali - hope you enjoyed your casablanca night - can't believe you've got all your Xmas shopping done - I've just started mine today!! 

Monkey - good luck with your  

Gilly - hope you are well and get your AF soon  

Chelseabun - are you still doing your vitamin concoctions?! If I am to start treatment in Jan / Feb is there anything I should start taking now? At the moment I take EPO & folic acid. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, still trying to get to know you all.

Had one of those days today. It's day 2 of AF and someone emailed me at work this morning to say they couldn't make the hen do I was arranging for my friend because they are 'expecting'. I got really upset & had to go & hide in the loo for 10 mins! I should be used to it by now but sometimes it just takes me by surprise just like that. 

Anyway - I'm really supposed to be doing my coursework, I've got sooooo much to do & i have to hand it in next Wed  . why on earth I decided to take on a promotion at work, evening classes (for said promotion) and IF tx all at the same time is beyond me!

I have an appt with the quack on Friday morning to get my latest test results - not sure if i'd like something to be wrong or not!?! (I'm sure those with unexp. inf. will understand that)

Love to all

W x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

oooh dear - we're slipping down again!

Well, still trying to do my coursework! hubby is in Manchester so its all very quiet in my house too.. 

Nearly finished my Christmas shopping though...

Hope you are all okay.... 

W x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

what's going on - it's too quiet!!! We were on Page 2  

Wombly - hope you are feeling better about things after your little wobble. I think every one of us has felt the same at some stage when a pg has been announced.. Hope your test results were OK.
Can't believe you nearly have your Xmas shopping done - I have got 5 presents so far and they were the easy ones!! Still not sure what to get Dad - Cd's aren't his thing really - I'm sure I'll find something - I always do. Decided to book my Mum on a spa break (joint Xmas/bday prezzie) and as she can't go on her own I have to book for me too   !! We'll do it sometime in Jan so that'll be a nice relaxing start to tx!! 

Angie - hope your toe gets better soon. I broke my ankle 4 years ago just prior to Xmas and it was quite nice to be waited on for a change  

Jules x - well done on starting again. It'll be worth having a sober Xmas     As I don't start till Jan, I'll have a drink for you   The loft sounds great - glad it's all finished now!

Hello all you other lovely ladies - hope you are all OK


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hi girls 
I haven't had a chance to catch up but I'm just popping on to wish you all a merry Christmas        and I'll be back in the new year what ever time the funding is released  but till then I'm trying to get back to normal. May all your dreams come true        

Tanya xx *


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh!!  

Where have all the Woking-girlies gone?  

Hope you are all well.  
I'm still pretty much housebound    with my broken toe. It's taking longer than I thought to heal. I suppose however small, it's still a broken bone at the end of the day  
I must admit though that my main worry is that my sickness record (with 3x IVF's and now a broken toe) will hinder me getting a new job next year  
Oh well, we'll see.

Are you all ready for Christmas yet? I can't believe how quickly this year has gone!! It's scary!

Anyway, hope you're all well,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Angie sorry to hear your nursing your broken toe , how long do they think you'll be off?  Have you heard from Elly?  If you see her send her my love 

I'm still waiting for my AF so i can call the clinic to pick up drugs and treatment plan.

Thanks to all the AF dances keep them coming   .  Hope your all well, its very quiet on here at the mo, but i guess that cause of the lead up to Christmas and no one cycling at mo.

Take care everyone, love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Bali,

Lots of luck for yr AF to show up soon, so you can get started  

In answer to your question, they think 2-3weeks, but I'm off for 2 weeks with annual leave over Xmas, so wont be back now 'till 2nd Jan.
I haven't seen Elly for a while as she had her friends over from USA and now they've gone she's busy with lots of work. I've caught up with her on MSN though and via text and she's fine, just very busy. She may pop in for a coffee some time this week if her work allows. It'll be nice to see her, it's been ages!!

Good luck for yr tx hun, I hope this is your time xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

OH thanks Angie, that means a lot.  If you see Elly give her a squeeze from me.  I'm starting to think positive thoughts and getting my brain into gear for next round.  What are your plans?  Try not to worry about work Hun, they will manage without you, and you can spend some quality time With your DH.

Love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bali*...Yep, I'll give Elly yr love when I see her x

Our plans are...taking lots of suppliments, having a few more tests (Dec-Feb), and in the next few months hoping for a natural miracle. We may have a 4th go at ICSI towards the 2nd half of 2008, but is dependant on finances 
As for work, I had a lovely email from my boss today, saying to just take this time to get my body back to normal (she was brilliant through my 3 ICSI's), so I'm fine if I stay there, but am just a bit worried my sickness record this year will affect my chance of a new job nx year that's all.

Lots of luck for your tx hun, I hope to hear some wonderful news from you in the new year  

Love Angie xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Just thought I would stop by and say hi.  I am still around, but work has got in the way of my FF time lately.

Angie - hope the broken toe mends soon.  I broke mine in February and it was a total nightmare.  It is still at an odd angle, but it does mend eventually.  Good luck with all your tests over the coming months and of course the TTC naturally.  Its about time another one of us had a natural miracle!

Bali - hope AF shows up soon and you get going.  Here's a little dance for you     

Monkey - nice to hear from you.

Tanya (or do i call you Sukie?) - hope your funding comes through soon and you can get going again.  Have a great Xmas.

Fingers - hope you have finished the rest of your Christmas shopping by now.  

Wombly - i am still on my vitamin regime!  Not really sure if it is doing anything for me, but hey, got to give anything a go.  Still swallowing 10 tablets a night in the hope that it might get my body to do something different.  I don't know if there is anything in particular you should take, but I unfortunately end up with really poor embryo quality, so decided to start swallowing anything that might help me with my next cycle.  

Julesx - hope the dregs are going ok for you?

AliPali - hello, how are you doing?

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Angie - poor you   Hope it's on the mend. Good to hear your boss is being so understanding. Please say a big hello to Elly from me too   Hope they enjoyed time with their friends.

Bali - when you want the bl**by   to turn up - she never does. Here's an AF dance for you...........
       I take it you are starting again in Jan? Oh and well done on the weight loss. Noticed your ticker and it's brilliant  

Chelsea - ohhhhhhhh the sound of popping 10 tablets a night gives me nightmares - bet some of them are like torpedoes   What's this about work getting in the way of FF? How very dare it? Anyway, when are you hoping to start again?

Fingers - so organised with your Christmas shopping - I haven't even started and since DH and I are staying at home this year I need to think of small things to post as neither of us were born locally  

Wombly - hope you got your course work done   I did a part time Masters degree many moons ago   and it was so hard work having a full time job and studying. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow   

AliPali - how you doing? Are you definitely starting again in Jan? Got everything crossed    

Tanya - good to hear from you - hope the funding comes through very soon and you can get started again    

Monkey - how you doing? Good luck with ttc naturally. Lots of   over Christmas    

 to all you other Woking lovelies    

I'm 9 days into my d/regs - only 12 days to go!!!!!!! Not had quite as many headaches as my previous 3 cycles and mood swings have been at a minimum so far - much to DH's relief   Must be getting used to that bl**dy buserilin   It's my Birthday on Friday and also my departmental Christmas Party - not quite sure what excuse I'm going to come up with for not drinking - any suggestions? I have been put in charge of buying the food and preparing it for about 100 people - must be bonkers   At least I'm not in charge of the bar - that would be torture   Has anybody tried Iceland's party food? There's not a massive budget for food but I want to make sure there's plenty to eat and with Iceland's stuff it appears you get a lot for your money - or is it minging (sp)? 

Anyway, Liverpool have just won 4-0 so DH is very happy and drinking beer   I've got a no alcohol cobra lager - how very exciting  

Hope all your Christmas plans are coming along  and look forward to having a few of you cycling again in January         to 2008.

Love Jules x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just thought I would pop by and say hello to all you lovely ladies. Hope everyone has a nice christmas planned and no doubt there will be lots more tx going on once the new year starts.

Jules - glad to hear dregs are going ok - you will be our first BFP of 2008!   

I am pleased to say that I think we have a plan for next year - holiday in March somewhere hot and then start tx again the next cycle, so probably April - in the meantime ttc naturally, a christmas miracle would be lovely if you are listening santa.

Anyway     to everyone for 2008

xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girlies,
Are you all getting excited only 11 days to go     
I have done all my Xmas shopping and am going to open a bottle of wine tonight and start wrapping.
Dh surprised me and put the tree up and it looks lovely.
Only a week left  at work hooray, not back till 3rd Jan.
Jules....hope all is going ok......hope you will b our first BFP of 2008.   
We r still on target for tx jan/ feb. 
Love to you all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've not posted.  Morgan has been ill again - a cold, conjunctivitis and then was terribly constipated poor thing.

I started D/R a couple days ago - Buserlin injections!  I have a baseline scan on 28th December, another scan on Jan 11th and FET on 18th Jan.  Jules - we can be cycle buddies as we will just about be cycling at the same time!

Love to all.

Soulcyster


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Well girls...had our appt and still getting over the shock tbh. Basically DH has 80% antibodies in his sperm - something all those NHS SA tests didn't pick up. So we are now officially off the 'unexplained' wagon & put on the male factor infertility one instead. So I suppose I got my wish of an answer! 

DH hasn't taken it very well & has spent the last few days in a mixed up place - at the moment he just needs to process it. 

The only way we'd be able to have children is via IVF and probably ICSI. Mr C said they will do the IVF but will only do ICSI if they really need to (depends on the SA test on the day).

Have treatment plan appt. on 15th Jan, could have started tx at beginning of Jan but as we're going skiing on the 5th we have to leave it to the month after. So should be started IVF cycle end of Jan.

So anyway - thought I would update you all, sorry its a 'me' post, will post more when feeling a bit more positive. 

(doesn't help that I have a cracking hangover today! )

Hope you are all well.

W x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

For all you woking oldies some news on bendybirds whopper of a baby !!  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122819.0


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the news Emma xx
Just been and left my Congrats  

WOW...what a whopper!!!  
Love Angie xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

THanks Emma

I have left a message.

Well as you may see from my profile we had another go....kept it a secret and even didn't come on here as I hoped by not thinking about it at all and obsessing we might be able to spring a lovely surprise for you all just in time for Christmas but sadly once again we have failed!
At the moment we are wondering if we have come to the end of the road so I may well dissapear again for the time being.

Good luck to all those due to start or in the middle of it all now. May 2008 answer your dreams and prayers.

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and may 2008 answer your dreams and prayers.

Much love to you all

Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks for letting us know. Blimey, isn't Bendy only a tiny thing, how did she breed a baby that big   Hope youa re doing well honey  

Minow - good to 'see' you honey, so sorry to hear about your last cycle. Take your time out but remember we are always here for you   

Wombly - sorry to hear about hubbys SA, don't forget that knowing what is causing the problem is half the battle. Good luck with your cycle in Jan.. 

Angie - how's the toe now??

Jules/soul cyster - good luck with your cycles

Monkey - lovely to 'see' you too. Glad you have a plan worked out - hope youa re doing OK hon  

Chelseabun - no I haven't finished Xmas shopping yet!! Was meant to do it this weekend, spent 4 hours in the hairdressers on Saturday, had my Xmas work do on Saturday night and got astoundingly drunk and spent Sunday recovering!! S'pose I'll just have to throw myself into the fray this weekend!! I need more than 2 days off at Christmas to recover from this month!! 

As for tx plans, my cycle this month is now 39 days and counting!! Looks like treatment will be put back to end Jan/beginning of Feb at this rate...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Love to everyone I've missed    ...


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popping by to wish all you lovely woking girls a









Hope 2008 makes all our dreams come true, i am off to Ireland on friday for a week, hope you all have a wonderful xmas and i am sure that i will catch up with you all in the new year

Luv & Hugs to all
Myra xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi There!

Myra - have a lovely time in Ireland and have a lovely Christmas.

Fingers - Good luck with finishing off your Christmas shopping this weekend  .  Hope you find everything you want.  

Minow - I'm so sorry to see that your last attempt was unsuccessful  .  Try and have a good Christmas and all the best for 2008.  

Emma - thanks for the news on Bendy.  She sure had a whopper!

Wombly - sorry to hear about your DHs SA.  I hope he has now come to terms with the news and at least you know that ICSI is the way forward for you.  Have a fantastic holiday and then you will face the treatment feeling refreshed (mind you - i guess skiing is a bit energetic!).

Soulcyster - good luck with your FET

Jules - yep - the pills are like torpedos, well at least 4 of them are!  Hope the dregs are going ok for you.

Monkey - good luck with the TTC naturally.  All the best for 2008.

I am back at WN on Friday to hopefully pick up my treatment plan.  They freaked out a bit because I had my bloods done a day late, but the results I received from the GP yesterday seem to indicate the tests are normal.  Me - normal (never)    All being well I should start dregs on Christmas Eve - what a lovely Chrissie pressie to myself that will be.  Have a large amount of trepidation starting again as the last 2 attempts have produced such poor quality embies.  I certainly don't have the 3rd time lucky attitude, but am trying to stay positive - can you tell  

I want to wish all the WN girls a lovely Christmas and may all our dreams come true in 2008.  No doubt we will all be fighting over the wishbone this Christmas  .  

Debs
x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

for those of you who remember me   just thought i would pop in and wish you all a 

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND ALL THE BEST FOR 2008

 

Cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Never known WOking so quiet


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Cheesy,  

No time to stop as making dinner,

I just wanted to say N'eve is beautiful, that pic is so lovely   you must be so proud!!

Hope yr well hun,

Love Angie xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jus to let you all know that my dear mum had all her test results back and she is all ok, we are so relieved, so no more cancer, great xmas pressie for all my family.

Happy Christmas to you all

Hi Cheesy, lovely to hear from you and how lovely is N`eve, have a great 1st xmas together


Bye for now Myra xxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

merry christmas wokie ladies

hope you're all diddling ok and are gearing up for xmas and impending cycles in the new year... 
wishing you all the best

minow I was sad to see your post  never give up hun..you'll get there one day

 hey cheesy
good to hear from you.. Ne've looks gorgeous..wow hasn't she grown  crikey that all happened rather quickly  How did you come up with such an original and beautiful name.. Is it a relatives name I can't remember  come say hello to the ladies on this thread too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117955.135
they'll be some you'll know 

sho is due her babies today bur no news yet!

hey myra.. that's fantastic news  what fab xmas pressie  hope you're well too 

dp up north so making mince pies for the freezer and for me  
right off to co-op for some last minute buys


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just popping in to say that I had a text from Sho this morning -  

"Nadia and Jasmine born at 5.28 and 5.50. Both 5lb 3 and doing well. Jasmine in special care overnight just to monitor her breathing."

Many many congratulations to Sho and dh and welcome to the world Nadia and Jasmine.

xx 

PS Will post properly later...


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I got the wonderful news from Sho via text this morning too, and have left a msg on the other thread, but thought I'd leave it here too. 



Glad you are all safe and well  
Can't wait to see you all hun!!

Lots of Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to wish everyone of you a happy xmas and hopefully by next xmas we will all be holding our babies       

[fly]     [/fly]

Lots of love
Emmaxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say.....



...to you all, just incase I'm not on here before then 

Lots of love to you all,

Angie xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

I haven't been around the last few weeks as I've been working hard on an exciting new project which just launched (see my blog for details!) - it's kept me focused and not thinking about babies, IVF or ectopic pregnancies! 

I hope all of you are doing well and I wish everyone the best for 2008 - let's hope we all have babies!

I'm doing a natural frozen cycle with my 3 embies in January then we plan to move on to the US if the FET doesn't work, I will continue to pop in from time to time but for now I'm doing better focusing on life! 

I hope you all had a great xmas and New Year!!!

Congratulations to Sho and Bendy! 

Elly


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi ladies i am more of a lurker and rarely post   but i was wondering if anyone else is going though ICSI at the same time as me?

I have my baseline scan on 28th and starts stimms (Menopur) on 29th, embryo transfer if all goes to plan on 14th Jan.

It does seem a little quiet on here but then most girls are partying at this time of year and i am avoiding alcohol and parties  

I have wanted children since i was in my early 20's but didn't find the right man till i was 31. Got married at 33 and found out 10 months later that he has a few issues with his S/A. His results have improved 10 fold since taking supplements and doing acupuncture but we are now on the ICSI road  

Trying to be realistic and positive at the same time. I too am having acupuncture and listening to relaxation IVF CD's anything that will help this work the first time. We have had to go private as i am not getting any younger.

Have been told by Mr C that i will be having 1 embryo transfered if i have others to freeze for future FET. If i don't have any other embryos for FET he will transfer 2 embryos. Seems fair enough especially on our first go however i know they are desperately trying to reduce their twins and i hope i am not going to help the government statistics  

Still along way to go, very moody and irrational but hopefully that is down to the Naferelin   and our boiler has just broken down so no heating or hot water, so thats more money wasted  

I would love to know if i have any cycle buddies. Sorry for the lack of personals  

Hope you are all having a lovely Xmas


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, hope you all had a good Christmas and are feeling as suitably fat as me!!!

CrazyChick - we will be doing ICSI but I won't be starting the cycle until end Jan / beginning of Feb (our first), what IVF CD's are you listening to? Good luck with your tx & keep me posted! PS - hope you've got hot water now!

Fingers - Looks like we could be cycle buddies!! I have treatment plan on 15th Jan so will know more then.

Myra - congratulations on your mum's results, that's a wonderful Xmas present.

Elly - good luck with your tx in Jan.

Hello to all the other WN ladies!

Happy New Year  everyone and   for 2008!!

W xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas - I have eaten and drunk far too much! A few quiet days at home now before the new year festivities start.

Great news about your mum Myra - what a wonderful xmas present.

Good luck for all those who have started tx or will be shortly - January is going to be busy at WN    

Minow - good to see you but I am sorry to hear about your tx 

Cheesy - good to see you too - hope Ne've enjoyed her 1st xmas.

Extra christmas present for me this year as my af turned up - not great timing but for once pleased to see it as it means everything should now be back to normal - we have decided on three months of ttc naturally and then back to WN. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL - LET'S HOPE 2008 BRINGS US ALL GOOD NEWS!

XX


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Merry Christmas to you all  

Sorry I've not been around but with nothing happening and busy at work, but i thought I'd update you .

Finally start round two on 4th Jan with the lovely d/regg meds so booked in for EC around end of Jan time, so please wish me some luck   

Crazychick, welcome, we are also having icsi, but sounds like your a little ahead of my dates, but happy to chat and keep you company, good luck   , Hows the d/reggs going?

Monkey, Hope you OK Hun, good luck with the  , and have fun trying 

Wombly, when do you start Hun?

Elly, Great to hear from you, and that your doing OK.  Good luck for your FET   , and for your new work project.

Angie, hope you had good Christmas?  Are you feeling any better?

Myra, Have a wonderful time in Ireland, and what great news about your mum , 2008 will be good for all of us 

Cheesy, Hi, hows it going?  Long time no hear 

Hi to everyone else , so who's going again in Jan, Jules can we have a list please 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!!

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas and Santa was good to you all.

Myra - so pleased to hear about Mum, what a great Xmas present for you...    

Wildcat - lovely to see you back - I will look at your blog but best not do so at work!! Love to you and MrW   

Crazychick - I'm going to be slightly later in Jan. Good luck with your cycle    

Wombly - AF arrived yesterday afternoon so today is Day 1 - Day 21 is the 17th Jan so I will call Woking on 2nd for treatment plan... 

Monkey - glad AF turned up even if it wasn't well timed!! Good luck and enjoy the BMS  

Bali - lots and lots of luck with your cycle    

Cheesy - good to see you - N'eve looks wonderful - hope you are really enjoying her  

As for me, looking forward to this cycle, although a bit apprehensive!! DH bought me a lovely Xmas card saying he hoped our dreams came true in '08.. sooooooooooooo hope he is right!! In fact I hope everyones dreams come true in '08


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Fingers - my AF is due next Wed so my day 21 will be 23rd Jan so I will be just behind you!!

Soooooo excited!!!!!!! Just have to figure out a way of telling work now (my boss is very nosy).

W xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

So we will be cycle buddies then!! Is your boss male - if so, the best excuse is 'womens problems' they usually back down then!! My boss is male but I took the chance of being honest with him and now wish I hadn't!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

hmmm yes - male boss. Will try the 'women's problems' thing but don't even know if that will cut it. He's already asked if I'm pregnant   (because of all the hosp./ doc's appt.s) - he did apologise and said he would appreciate knowing as soon as possible if I was so he could sort things out at work (I am the only person in the marketing dept. at the moment)! So I'm sure as soon as I say 'women's problems' he'll just come to his own conclusion that I'm either pg or having fertility tx!! MEN!  He's knows he's not actually allowed to ask those questions but he's so nosy he can't help it!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm - this makes me so    He has no right to ask if you are pg and certainly not that you tell him 'as soon as' to make his life easier!! If we were able to conceive naturally we wouldn't tell anyone until after the 12 weeks scan so why should this be any different. He will still have 4 or 5 months to find someone and train them up to cover maternity leave!! It's not like you are going to fall pg and leave the next day!! 

My boss was very supportive of first cycle, not so supportive on the 2nd and now with the 3rd cycle, I've been told I have to make up any time I have off for scans etc (gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I think out of both cycles, I was in half an hour late on 3 occasions!!, hardly taking the pee!! and considering how much unpaid overtime i do anyway   ) Oh dear - off on a rant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Crazychick - I will be just over a week behind you, I have my baseline scan on January 7th.  Hope your baseline scan went ok today and you can start your stimms tomorrow   .

Monkey - good luck for the TTC naturally   .  

Bali - seems we will cross over as well with our treatment.  Loads of luck for this cycle  

Fingers -Don't blame you for having a rant.  I must admit, my last boss was great, but he has left now, so haven't even mentioned to either of my new bosses as yet.  Figured I would cross that bridge when I came to it.  

Myra - hope Ireland was nice and great news on your mum.

Wildcat - good luck with the FET in the New Year.

Here's to 2008 and may all our dreams come true.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and wishing us all a very         New Year.

Myra - fantastic news on your Mum - I'm so happy for you and your family  

Elly - good luck with the FET - keep busy to take your mind off it - I'll check out your blog in a bit!  

Angie - how's the toe - hope it hasn't stopped you too much over the hols - but no dancing on tables  

Crazychick and Soulcyster - I think I'm just ahead of you two in the cycle - FET planned for 11th Jan (my sisters Birthday so hope it's a good omen        ).

Chelsea, Bali, Fingersarecrossed, Wombly - good luck to you all starting in Jan           

Monkey - good luck with ttc naturally  

Minow - sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time - you'll get there          

Emma - hope all is well with you  

Well I had my baseline scan on Christmas Eve morning and all looked good (lining nice and thin and ovaries shut down). Started taking the prognova tablets (probably spelt that wrong!) 2 a day at the moment moving to 3 a day after 6 days. They are not huge but I have to eat them with food - can't swallow them with water - what a wimp I am! Have my next scan on 7th Jan. If all is ok then move on to the bum bullets  and transfer on the 11th.

Got a bit of a stressful time that week as I have to take my Dad home to the North East (he's been staying at my brothers for Christmas and New Year) on Wed 9th Jan as he has to have a hernia op on the 10th. I know it's only routine but he's nearly 77 so it does have some risk. Once he's out of theatre and back on the ward and he's fully come round then I'll be back on the road that evening so I'm home for transfer on the Friday         Although I do have a sister that lives near him - he always relies on me since my Mum died 3 years ago. Plus I'd only worry more if I wasn't up there with him. Sister can then take over with the aftercare.

DH and I have had a lovely Christmas just the 2 of us but have now been summoned to his Mum's for New Year - knew we wouldn't escape for the whole 2 weeks! But this week has been bliss just the 2 of us.

Big  to all you WN lovelies  

Good luck to all of us in 2008 - this is going to be our year        

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Think I spoke too soon!!!!!!!

As it's Christmas I'll try and make this quick! Did any of you that have gone through FET have any side effects from the FET drugs? I'm now on 2 x 2mg of Progynova and 0.2ml of Buserilin. I started taking the Progynova on Christmas Day. The last 2 days I've had a lot of ovary pain which I have expected but I've also got really bad nausea, severe lower back pain and feel generally cr*p. Thought about phoning the emergency number but don't feel it's a real emergency   I'm going to take paracetamol for the pain but not sure what to take for the nausea - except to suck mints  

Any tips are very welcome,

Love Jules x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Jules sorry to hear you are feeling poorly and i am sorry i have had no experience of FET   but i just wanted you to know that i was having a scan at Woking on 7th Jan at 1310   EC on 11th and ET on 14th so we will be on the 2WW together  

This is my first time with ICSI so i am just going to have a nose at your signature to find out your story

Take care and i hope the sickness and ovary pains go. If they don't by Monday i would deffo call them.

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies,

We were slipping down to page 2 so thought I would post to wish you all a very Happy 2008 - may all our dreams come true in the coming year             2008 IS going to be the best year for us Woking Girls...

Jules - hope you are feeling better now


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Happy holidays and a happy new year to you all!!

I am now on progynova and my FER is on Jan 18th!

Jules - When I had my past FET cycle (with my son) I didn't have any side effects.  After D/R I was actually relieved to be on progynova as it made me feel much better.  Your ovaries should be quiet.  The progynova is only supposed to thicken your lining.  This time round I seem to have an increased appetite, but no other symptons.  Your symptons are probably just a reaction to the hormones  - don't worry.  However, it may be an idea to speak to one of the nurses about your side effects.  

Crazychick - I'll only be four days behind you!  My ET is on Jan 18th!

Soulcyster


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Chelsea bun - yes only one week behind so we can still obsess together  

soulcyster - four days behind me   excellent - gonna need some help getting though this i think. I have only injected twice and my stomach already looks like i am 3 months pregnant  

Fingers crossed and Wombly - good luck for your treatment at the end of Jan


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful New Year, praying all our dreams come true in 2008, goodluck to all those that are currently going through tx and those that are about to start, may all your dreams come true   

Love to all  

Myra x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.....seems ages since i have been on here.
Hope you all had a great Xmas and New Year.
We are planning to go again end of Jan/begin of Feb....looks like there will b a  few of us cycling then.
2008 is going to be our year.
Catch up soon....back at work tomorrow.....YUCK....been enjoying the lay ins.
XXXX
Ali


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls - happy new year!!

Crazychick - is this your first cycle?  During my fresh cycle my stomach got so huge!  By the end of it I look about four months pregnant and had to hide my stomach.  What drugs are you on?  My next scan is on Jan 11th.  I'm here if you want to chat.

Soulcyster


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey there Soulcyster 

I have had some bad news recently. It appears that i am spotting which means i may not be responding to the drugs. My stomach is not longer big, but i will find out on Friday when i have my first scan. Yes this is my first cycle and i am pooping myself  

Injections are going fine now but seem to not be stimmulating me at all   I am on 2 x 75 menopur plus sniffing twice in the morning and twice in the evening synarelin (SP)

oh well can do nothing but wait. Off to acupuncture tonight so going to ask her to make my eggs grow  

Hope you are well?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy New Year All - 2008 is going to be good for all of us        

First time since I can remember..................... no hangover on New Year's Day   Spent New Year's Eve with friends in Cheshire who know that we are having IVF so no feeble excuses as to why I wasn't drinking. Had a lovely evening and still managed to stay up to 3.30 am. Party animal that I am - who needs alcohol  

I still have some discomfort in the right ovary area but all other cr*p feelings have gone. In Monday 7th for my scan to check everything is ok for the thaw and keeping everything crossed for the transfer on the 11th        

I'm working from home today and tomorrow to make up some time to take my Dad home and be with him on the day of his op. Wasn't supposed to be back at work until Monday. At least I don't have to make the commute into London  

Sent DH out food shopping - with a list  . He always goes mad and buys everything he sees   Hopefully he'll stick to the list!

Crazychick - sorry to hear you may not be responding - fingers crossed for tomorrow and your scan brings you good news          

Soulcyster - hope everything is going ok with you?  

To the ladies who have justed started d/regs or about to start         

 to all the WN lovelies  

Love Jules x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Jules ....good luck on Monday, sorry to hear you are sufferng a bit   
Crazychick.....I hope your scan went well   
Soulcyester....hope all is well wiv u 2   

Well....i have just got my FSH results back and they have nearly doubled in 10 months, i have gone from 7.7 to 13. I am wondering whether Woking will let me have another go when they are this high    ....not a great start to the New Year.

Going to do some research on high FSH and double my dose of wheatgrass juice!!

Day off tomorrow...yippee.Think i will take all the decs and Xmastree down or i might go to Ikea  

Hope you r all ok
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone on here happy new year and hope 2008 brings good news for everyone!

Good luck to everyone going through tx at the moment - I am lurking more than posting at the moment on this board but am sending you all loads of


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popped on to say hi  

I too am a bit of a 'lurker' atm, but pop in from time to time to catch up on all your news etc..

Let's hope 2008 is kind to all us Woking girlies  

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Angiex - i am the new girl but just wanted to say hi

Alipali -have you tried acupuncture its meant to be great for lowering FSH levels. sorry to hear the results have increased. Mine were 8 but i haven't had them tested in 11 months, wonder what they are now that i am the wrong side of 35  

Jules - what time were you at Woking today as i know you had a scan planned. i was in the reception room at 1300 thinking... i wonder if i know this person   hope everything went well for you.

sorry that was just a few hellos.

I had my first scan after 6 days of stimming and i have 10 follicles   ranging from 8-12 mm. Lining is 8.3 mm which is good too. Seems i am little miss average when it comes to follies and they seemed pleased about that. So the spotting i had, made no difference to the progression of  my follies and boy am i pleased about that.

Meds stay the same 150 menpur and next scan is 1300 on Monday  

Hope everyone else is doing ok esp those currently going through tx

love CC x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Crazychick - excellent news on your 10 follies    Keep drinking the water and milk and hopefully you'll have a few more on Monday        

My scan is Monday (not today). I'm in at 8.30 so unfortunately we'll miss each other.

Angie - have you fully recovered and back at work?

Off to make dinner then a night in front of the tv  

Love Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Jules*...Hi hun, I'm still off work atm, was signed off for a bit longer as still wasn't able to get normal shoes on or walk far without pain. I'm back 10th Jan, and am determined to go back then no matter how my foot feels. I think it will take quite a while to heal , so I may as well try now. My BIL (who's a paramedic) explained to me that as I had a spiral fracture from my foot up through my toe it can be quite slow to heal. I have bought 3 different pairs of flat round toed shoes for work and have some super duper anti-inflammatory pain killers so I should be ok.
I see you are having your transfer for your FET soon hun, lots and lots and lots of luck to you, you so deserve it to be your time  and I have everything crossed that it is this time  

*Crazychick*...Hiya  sounds like you're doing brilliantly with the stimming! almost on the home stretch now! lots and lots of luck to you hun  

Hi to all the other Woking girlies, looks like there are quite a few of you cycling atm  I hope we get lots of new BFP's soon 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello wokies just to wish you all the very best of luck with your tx's this year 
looking forward to hearing your great news 
lol alisha x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Crazychick - 10 follicles, that's great!  Well done.

I have my next scan on Friday 11th at 13.00 - will anyone be there at that time?  

What time do they normally do transfers?

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies - I've got mega "back to school" blues as I'm back in to work tomorrow and I don't want to go   Had such a lovely time "doing nowt" that I can't really motivate myself for work   

Soulcyster - my Tx plan is for WN to thaw our little embies on Friday morning (11th) and hopefully one or more will survive the thaw         Not sure what time they will do the transfer.

Crazychick - good luck tomorrow and keep drinking the water and milk        

Angie - sorry to hear your toe is not healing as quickly as you would have liked   Are you behind a desk at work? Could you maybe wear your slippers or flip flops? Probably contravenes all H&S regulations since we have become such a nanny state! Can you drive ok? I'm just about fully recovered from my injured knee - just started driving again this week after not been able to drive for about 8 weeks   It's been sooooooo annoying relying on others to ferry me about. 

Alisha - Happy New Year to you too  

AliPali - sorry to hear your FSH level is up. You probably know Zita West's tips on possible supplements (Vitex agnus castus) and therapies for lowering FSH. Marilyn Glenville also recommends that supplement. My friend's MIL went to Marilyn for some gynae problems and has helped her massively. I've just bought her book "Natural Solutions To Infertility" as it was recommended by a guy on another thread who's wife of about 42 had followed her book and she was amazed to get pregnant naturally after years of trying and a number of IVF cycles. I know it's not the answer for most of us ttc but you are probably like me and will try anything - even if it just gives me some much needed PMA   

Monkey - hope you do 'pop in' for a chat now and again and don't lurk all the time  

Wildcat, Chelsea, Bali, Fingersarecrossed, Wombly - when or have any of you started d/regs? Hope you're doing ok and no major side effects if you have?

 to all WN lovelies  

Jules x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Crazy chick....10 follies is great....you will probably find there will b a few more at your next scan....good luck   
Jules...good luck for Fri......how many frosties do u have?? Thanks for the advice on lowering my FSH, i am already taking agnus castus and wheatgrass, its probably my age .... i may have a few sessions of Accupuncture although i am starting my Bi-com again, just for a few weeks b4 i start my TX. 
Soulcyster....good luck fri with your scan   
Angie....sorry to hear about your toe, it must be a nightmare   
Monkeylove.....lovely to c u   
Alisha....not long to go for u, Happy New Year 
SEnding lots of New Year wishes to all my lovely woking ladies and Chris


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ali - we have 5 frosties so keeping everything crossed we have at least one to transfer         Are the agnus cactus and wheatgrass in tablet form? I had acupuncture for my knee injury to manage the pain and it was amazing - I would advocate it for everything. Within 3 sessions I went from couldn't walk to walking without a crutch! When do you start d/regs? Here's lots of         for you   

This is going to be our year for all the WN lovelies  

Sending you all lots of 

       for 2008.

Love Jules x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

So i have another scan tomorrow 1310 so may see some of you in the reception area?!!

soulcyster - i am in next friday 11th but meant to be for egg collection and likely to be first thing int he morning? Good luck for your first scan 

Thanks Angie for your kind words  

Sorry Jules I'm an idiot got mixed up with the days. Looks like i may miss you tomorrow but good luck for your appointment   I am sadly not able to drink that much milk as i am getting covered in eczema (sp)   Woking said not to worry too much. Still drinking 2 1/2 litres of water a day

Ali - enjoy the acupuncture if you decide to go for it  


i will back on tomorrow evening to update on my follies 

I hope you have all had a good weekend


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Crazychick - I am in at 2pm today for my baseline scan, so we may well crossover if they are running late.  Well done on the 10 follies, that is a great amount.  I would be overjoyed with 10 as I never respond well to stimms.

Julesx - good luck for the thaw   

Ali - sorry to hear about your FSH result.  Acupuncture sounds like a good idea.

Soulcyster - good luck for your scan on Friday   

Angie - sorry to hear that you are still struggling with your toe.  It does take so long to heal.  

Monkey - good to see you.  Hope you are ok?

Myra - happy new year to you!

Hello to everyone else.

Good luck to everyone on treatment and about to embark on it.

Take care.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi

I just want to pop by and say hello. 

I've just got off the phone from woking as I wanted to find out about how we do another cycle in the future (if we are ever brave enough).  I feel a bit wierd posting here as I know we were very lucky to get Amy but the 'want' for another is just as strong (its really suprised me!) and I wondered if anyone else was back at woking for no2?

Wishing you all  and 

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All!!

Hope everyone is doing well?

Deb - what did Woking say about going for another? Do you have to get referred again? Amy looks wonderful, bet you are having the time of your life with her  

Chelseabun - how did your b/line go?

Crazychick - how are your follies doing?

Julesx - good luck with the thaw. It's my nephews 1st birthday on the 11th so I hope that's a good omen for your frosties      BTW in answer to your question I start d/regging on 17th Jan ( well I have one injection - Prostap - as I ovulated too early on Buserelin).. get my tx plan same day so I will be all ready to rumble!!

Ali - sorry to hear about your FSH, have you spoken to WN about it? what did they say? 

Soulcyster - good luck with next scan     
Angie, Monkey, Alisha   nice to see you all.

Hope all you other lurking ladies are doing ok? 

Off to my pit now to catch up on some sleep. Smear test tomorrow   At least I managed to get it at a time when I'll be morning fresh    Wednesday morning I have to be up at 4 to check in at group at Gatwick ( I love my job   )


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

morning fresh 

Woking basically said that we have to phone up about 2 months before we want to cycle and they will book an appointment with the consultant (mrR) and then we should be able to cycle pretty soon after that - no delays neccessary as they have all the medical details.

I guess its just a case of 'are we ready' or not (and will our bank account handle it!!!)

decisions decisions.....


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Good Morning all you lovely Ladies,

HAPPY NEW YEAR  (sorry its a bit late)

Well we have started cycling again, and are now on day 5 of d/reggs, and so far so good .  If all goes to plan we are due in for EC on 1st Feb , can't believe we are finally going again.

Jules, honey good luck for your frosties     , how many are you having thawed?

Fingers glad your ready to start again.  

Ali, sorry to hear about your FSH levels , any news yet?  

Chelseabun, where are you at?  

Crazychick, Good luck for EC on Friday   , hope you've got some time off work hun?

Soulcyster, good luck for the scan on Friday  , sorry still trying to catch up, where are you with your treatment?

Angie, have you found some shoes to fit your bad foot?  How are you hun?

Myra, hope your well and still enjoying the good news about your mum  .

Alisha,  nice to see your post , hows the pregnancy going?  Can't believe how quickly time flies?

Monkey, good to see you posting  

Hi to all that I've missed  

well lets hope 2008 is our year girls             

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello there,

We have our initial consulation with Mr Riddle at the Woking at the end of January. We are very lucky to have a little boy from our 3rd go at IVF at the Wessex clinic. We had a 4th stimulated cycle and a natural cycle in August and November 2007 at the Wessex, but both cycles negative. So moving to the Woking.

I had some bloods done a few weeks ago to check hormones and results are as follows; Day 4 Oestradiol 162 pmol, FSH 12.5 iu/l and LH 5.4 iu/l. I am rather worried and upset at my FSH levels. It has always been around 8.0 but seems to have shot up.

What can I do? Does anyone know how Mr Riddle will respond to this? I do hope we won't be turned away. I guess a repeat test might be advised. Am hoping its a one off random blip result.....but a wee bit pessimistic.

Sorry to moan, know how fortunate I am to have a child. But so wishing for a sibling.

Thanks for listening and any advice.

Charlie1 xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Whoa - we were nearly on page 2  

Just a quick one from me before I go up North to be with my Dad for his op. Up and down in 2 days - so much for keeping my stress levels down  

Last Buserilin injection was on Sunday evening, still taking 3 progynova tablets a day and tonight it's the start of the lovely 'bum bullets'  

Keeping fingers and toes crossed that our little embies make it on Friday        

Back online on Friday.

Crazychick - hope your scan showed more follies today and that you're on track for EC on Friday. Good luck          

Take are all  

Jules x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

After having a really crap meeting with the nurse   where she led me to believe i was going to have to keep on stimming for a few more days, i have been told that EC is on Friday as planned  . I do not have many mature follicles but 5 between 15-20mm so i am likely to get around that many eggs i hope.

I have just returned from acupuncture where she told me me energy levels were low and i felt lethargic. Too bloody right   today is the first day that i can honestly say i wants these eggs out as i feel poo.
but only 36 hours and a bit to go.

Injection of pregnyl is at 2030 on the dot and we have to be at Woking for 7am on Friday  

Jules - i do have 11 follicles but i don't think i am going to get that many eggs from them. i hope your Dad's op goes OK  

charlie1 - sorry i have Mr C rather than Mr R and have not been in this game very long to understand the procedures. I hope you get that BFP at Woking  

bali - hope the DR is still going OK  ? I am off from EC on Friday 11th and go back to work Tues 22nd but i have taken annual leave when i am not having EC or ET. Still a great time off i am very lucky

charlies - mum - great name for your little one, one we may use ourselves if we have a boy   Ready emotionally of course, financially is another matter  

Loads of love to all the others going through treatment


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is everyone ? We are slipping off the page. Now you'd better be around next week for my 2WW or I will go insane


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

charlie1 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We have our initial consulation with Mr Riddle at the Woking at the end of January. We are very lucky to have a little boy from our 3rd go at IVF at the Wessex clinic. We had a 4th stimulated cycle and a natural cycle in August and November 2007 at the Wessex, but both cycles negative. So moving to the Woking.
> 
> ...


Is anyone able to offer any advise for Charlie ?

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry I'm afraid I can't help Charlie. Good luck to you all.
We think we have decided to hold fire on the IVF - will wait until later in the year and see how the 'au natural' route takes us (not that we are holding out much hope - but its fun  trying!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Charlie1 - sorry I don't know about FSH levels and I'm not under Mr R.. I'm sure he will come up with a plan for you. He's a really good doc - all the girls rave about him. Good luck honey - what day is your appt? 

hello other Woking lovelies, sorry I've not been round much - manic January as usual. It's my lovely nephews first b/day today so Auntie Kerry will be going to see him for birthday cuddles later!!  

Julesx - good luck for your thaw today    

Crazychick - good luck with EC   

Deb - don't blame you for trying au naturel first - as you said it's good fun  
Good luck to any ladies at WN for scans today    

I start my d/regging (well one Prostap injection) next Thursday and in a weird way i am kind of looking forward to it


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Jules         for your thaw today, thinking positive thoughts, love Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Morning WN lovelies,

Had the call from the embryologist. 1 out of our 5 embies has survived the thaw and is doing well         We are booked for transfer at 2.15 this afternoon         We're staying positive for our little one - got lots of PMA         I'll be back on line later when I'm officially PUPO        

Crazychick - hope EC went well this morning and that you are not too sore. Rest up well  

Charlie1 - Mr R is an excellent consultant and very easy to talk to about any issues you may have. Good luck with your appointment.  

Soulcyster - how you doing? Is your transfer next Friday? Good luck        

AliPali - Have you spoken to WN about your FSH levels - hope all is ok         

Bali - thanks for the PMA for our thaw today  Hope the d/regs are going ok and that you are not suffering too many side effects.

ChelseaBun - have you started your d/regs? Hope all is well with you  

Fingers - am I correct in thinking you only have one jab to d/reg? If yes, sounds like heaven! Mind you on this Tx I found a new trick to reduce the pain (I'm such a softie ). If I bite my top lip as I put the needle in - I don't feel any pain from the needle! Result   Sending you lots of         for this Tx.

Charlies-Mum - good luck with the ttc au natural         

Angie - hope work has gone ok  

Big   to everyone  

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

Lots of BFP's for us in 2008        

Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Have my scan today.

Jules - great news on your embie!  Sending you lots of positive vibes!  What day are your embies?

Soulcster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Soulcyster - Our embie is a 3 day embie         What time is your scan?

Oh forgot to say my Dad's op was cancelled Aaarrrggghhh!!!! Phoned the ward in the morning to check bed availability and they said
that they didn't but to ring after noon. Rang back and yes there was a bed and that he was first on the afternoon list. Got him admitted and gowned ready for theatre. Consultant and anaesthetist came for their chats before surgery. Then we heard that the list had changed and that he would be second and should be going down at 3.30pm. Finally, got word from the consultant still in theatre at 4.30 to say that the previous op had run to 3 hours instead of the intended 1 hour. He asked us to wait as he needed to speak to us. Upshot is that it will be re scheduled for early February. So after almost a 800 mile round trip we're still at square one!  

Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick one to say..

Jules...I hope your transfer went well hun   I'm sure you have a determined little fighter back on board now   Lots and lots of luck hun  

Love Angie xxx


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thank you all very much for your support. Its reassuring to know that Mr R is a good doc. Our appointment is 30th Jan. Do you know how soon you can start treatment after the initial consultation? We have all our recent blood test results etc.

Thanks again and good luck to you all.

Love Charlie1 xxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey ladies

We have 8 eggs which is more than i expected from 11 follies  

Met Mr Riddle for the first time today although i was just about to be knocked out with a load of drugs he seemed very nice although Mr Curtis is nicer  

Got in at 7am and we were first on the list although 1/2 hour late into the theatre due to traffic and the hospital staff being late  
Collection at 0900 and we were gone at 1300. Little pain and bleeding thank god but the cannula in my wrist really hurt and it took them ages to get rid of it  

so just waiting for the call between 9-10 tomorrow. Hoping for 5 would be nice and expecting one to be transfered IF we get three good quality embryos. However two will be transfered if we don't have any to freeze, kind of makes sense.

Just wanted to say        for Jules i guess you will be 3 days ahead of me in our 2WW. So we can obsess together


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Just back from WN and we are officially PUPO with a 5 cell embryo. Transfer was delayed to 4.30 as Mr R had a difficult case in theatre. Chris in accounts kept us going with biscuits   It was like Piccadilly Circus in there today   Think we were the only one in for transfer. Due to some refurbishment's it had to be done down in the theatre as it's the only other place that has a lab attached for checking the embryos have been transferred. It's weird walking in rather than being wheeled through the doors and then knocked out! It was actually quite a pleasant experience as the lighting was much more subdued. Only down side was that there was no proper changing area but then again upstairs you only have a toilet  

Not sure if these are the refurbishment's that they were taking about before Christmas - whoever is in next may want to get them to clarify this.

Right I'm off to lie on the sofa and be waited on  

Crazychick - well done on getting 8 eggs that's brilliant         Good luck for the call tomorrow. Yes - we can definitely obsess together. Soulcyster will hopefully be 4 days behind you. Lots of         for the 3 of us   Mr R for me then - he's lovely - oh no I'm sounding like Emma   except I haven't started dreaming about him yet - YET   

Love Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

Crazychick - fab news on the eggs, 8 is great.  Good luck for the call tomorrow morning   

Jules - hope transfer went ok earlier today and here are loads of  , as I am sure you will be our first BFP of 2008.  Dregs are behind me, I am on stimms now!  

Charlie1 - welcome to the thread.  As soon as we had our consultation last year, we started IVF the following month.  I think as long as everything is in order, you can start when as soon as you want to.  Good luck for your appt on the 30th.

Angie - hi, how are you doing?  I guess you are back at work now and hobbling around?

Soulcyster - hope your scan went well today.

Bali - hope the dregs are going ok for you. When is your baseline scan?

Fingers - not long now.  Good luck for Thursday   

I am now on stims, have been for the last few days.  Back on Monday for 1st progress scan, so hopefully I will have something to show for the max dose of Menopur.  Not expecting miracles on the follie count going on my last 2 attempts, so will just have to be happy with what there is  

It seems so many of us are cycling at the moment, its almost like last summer.  Lets just hope the results are all in our favour this time, its about time we had a run of BFPs on this thread.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - our messages crossed.  So glad to hear you are PUPO     .  Let the   commence.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Chelsea - good to hear the d/regs are behind you   Sending you lots of         for those follies. All those torpedoes  that you are popping will do the trick   Have you got a date for EC? You and Bali must be quite close together. Hope we get the New Year off to a good start and lots of BFPs


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - My date for E/C is January 21st, but on the last 2 attempts I have gone in earlier than anticipated, so we will have to see what the scan on Monday shows.  I think Bali started her dregs about a week after me, so we can all go   together.
Go and put your feet up and take it easy.  Let DH run round after you for a few days  
BTW - i am still popping all the torpedoes, so I hope they do the trick.  I have just had a lovely   whey protein shake, so am doing all i can!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm going to catch up properly on my days off and do some personals, but just wanted to say..

Congratulations Jules on being PUPO!!    
Congratulations Crazychick on getting 8 eggs!    


Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of luck to you both!!


Love Angie xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning my lovelies 

Jules, congratulations for being PUPO         ,chill out and enjoy DH waiting on you, have you gone   yet

Crazychick, Congratulations on getting 8 eggs, thats fantastic news,    for next step     at least you and Jules can go   together.

Che;sea good luck for your scan on Monday   , i have my baseline scan next Friday then hopefully onto stimms and EC booked for 1st Feb and ET 4th Feb, so a little behind you , so hopefully we can get a bit   together??

Charliesmum hope the   oh natural is going well 

Alipali, when are you starting??

Hi to everyone else and all who's lurking  

I'm not too bad so far, apart from few headaches and feeling tired, so keeping the old fingers firmly crossed.

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Bali - glad you are feeling ok and thanks for the well wishes - looks like Jules and i can go   together  

Angie - thanks for the pom poms  

Chelsea bun - good luck for the scan on Monday  

Jules - 5 cells sounds great        - Are you ready for obsessing?

Soulcyster - how are you doing?

My news - 6 have fertilized     and are all one cell. We find out on Monday when we go in how many have made it through to 3 days and then have the transfer. Still not sure how many we will get but we need 4 good quality embies to have 1 put in and if we cannot freeze any 2 go back in  .
The embryologist sounded positive and she said it is unlikely that you wont get any to put back in which is a relief.  

loads of     to you all


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo Crazychick - 6 embies that's brilliant news       Sending your little ones lots of         and         for your transfer on Monday  

Well I'm only 24 hours post transfer and I'm already going     It's going to be a long 2 weeks. Fortunately, I have a lot of stuff stored on my Sky+ so can wade my way through that lot  . Just sent DH out food shopping - told him only nice healthy stuff  

Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend   

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Crazychick thats fantastic 6 embies          , now lots of      for your little ones at the clinic.  Good luck for tomorrow Hun .

Jules glad to hear your resting    

Just a pop on to see crazychicks news, see you later Love Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well, thought i would pop along and say hi  

Julesx, so pleased to hear that you are PUPO, you know that i am sendng you loads of   
stay in touch hun  

Crazychick, well done on your 6 embies, thats fab news, and loads of luck for e/t on monday   

Chelsea and Bali, hope that the d/rs are going well, i will be looking out for your news in the next few weeks, loads of love and luck to you both    

Fingers, goodluck to you to hun, i know that you are about to get started, so wishing you all the luck in the world and i will also be keeping an eye on your updates   

Hi Angie, glad the toe is better and hope that you are well  


Ali, Luv ya, how you doing hun, what date are you starting, it was lovely to see you before xmas, praying for you hun  

Hi to everyone else, lets hope that 2008 is all our year 

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I posted on this thread to introduce myself ages ago, and since then I've gone a bit AWOL... sorry!  

Anyway, I'm well underway with my first cycle at WN.  Feeling a mixture of huge excitement and terrible anticipation at the mo.  I've been D/R since 31 Dec and going for my baseline scan tomorrow afternoon.  Hoping all is shut down properly and I can move onto stimms... the side effects of Buserelin have been HORRIBLE, so I am longing to cut down the dose!  All being well, EC will be 28th Jan which is around the same time as Bali and ChelseaBun I think.  

Crazychick, brilliant to hear you have 6 lovely embies - good luck for ET tomorrow. 
Jules, also sending you lots of   and hoping the weekend has passed quickly.  I can't imagine how hard the waiting must be at this stage.  

Gilly x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Gilly98 - Welcome!  I hope your baseline scan goes well tomorrow

Crazy - Great news on your 8 eggs!  Sounds like those embies are doing really well too!

Jules - Stay positive during the 2WW - It can seem like ages, but take it easy and watch loads of cheesey TV!

Chelsea - All the best with stims!

I had my scan on Friday.  My lining is 10mm (which I guess is good). I am now on those horrible gestone jabs and my bum is sore - ow!!!  Embies being thawed on Thursday and ET on Friday!!

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Welcome Gilly93 - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow - those d/regs are a nightmare but hopefully you'll progress to stims tomorrow        

Soulcyster - 10mm is excellent. They look for anything over 8mm. Mine was 8.9mm. It will thicken up more before Friday so don't worry. Don't envy you with those gestone jabs  . It will be worth it         Sending your embies         for the thaw on Thursday  

Crazychick - good luck for tomorrow - sending your little ones lots of         

Chelsea, Bali - good luck on stims          

Fingers and AliPali - have you started yet?         

Hello Myra - good to hear from you  

Wildcat - read your blog today - you have had a busy time - great website - have to get DH on to it   Sending you lots of           

Big   to all the WN lovelies - if you are popping in from time to time - just want to send you all lots         and hope all our dreams come true in 2008  

Well I swapped the sofa for the gym!!!!!!!!!! Don't panic - DH wanted to go for a swim and I needed a change of scenery so plonked myself on the sofa in front of the TV at the gym and watched the Darts World Championship Final. When DH had done about 30 lengths and realised he's so unfit (he used to be a county swimmer) we decided to stay and have dinner at the gym - saves cooking . I'm back to work tomorrow so hopefully 'little beanie' is burrowing away as we speak        

Love and hugs,

Jules x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your good wishes. Looks like i am PUPO too  

We have 2 embies on board both 7 cell, one grade 2 one grade 2-3.No frosties but cant be too fussy. Hope you are doing ok Jules? I am lying down for 3 days which makes posting quite difficult esp personals but i am so happy to obsess with you and the others that will be joining us soon

 to you all

CC x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow......looks like Woking chit chat is back on track.
You girls have been busy...where do i start.
Here goes........
Congrats to Jules and Crazychick on being PUPO......   
Chelsea and Bali....hope stimms is going ok....not too many side effects   
Gilly......hope your scan goes well tomorrow.   
Soulcyster...all sounds good to me....keep it up   
Myra....hiya mate....it was lovely to c u toooooo....hope we can do it again real soon...whats happening wiv u   
Fingers........ good luck wiv the jab   
Charlie...hope all goes well wiv your appointment on the 30th   

Now i hope i havent missed anyone....oh yes......hi Gill    I know your out there

I rang Woking re: my high fsh levels, Linda thinks it will be ok, i sent the rest off the results over but havent heard anything back so will call tomorrow. She said Mr R may want to test again. So if all goes to plan i should be starting again in 3 weeks on the SP. Got my appointment with my Endocrinologist next Monday so hope that doesn't put a spanner in the works   

Lots of big hugs and sticky baby dust to the PUPO girls
love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Crazychick, I'm so pleased you have 2 on board!!!!  Loads of       to you, and enjoy your 3 days lying down.  Hope you have plenty of good DVDs and books to hand.

Jules, my eyes popped out of my head when you said you'd been to the gym! Then I read on....    Hope you're doing OK. 

Thanks Ali and Soulcyster for your hellos!  

My baseline scan went really well this afternoon - nice thin lining and ovaries both doing nothing.  So relieved I can start stimms tomorrow and leave all this horrible D/R behind me.  

Well, sofa calls.  I am exhausted!

Take care all, 

Gilly xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo CrazyChick on being PUPO         Yes - we can go mad together  
Haven't started knicker checking yet but give me until Friday and then I will  

Gilly - excellent news on the baseline scan - stims here you go        

AliPali - hope everything goes ok with Mr R and you get to start very soon        

Big hello to everyone  

Work was a much needed distraction today. We're having a massive re organisation and although it doesn't directly affect me - it affects everyone around me so there are some very intense discussions   

Ok off to bed now - beanie needs lots of rest  

Love Jules x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry that I haven't posted for a while but I am reading! 

It sounds like it is busy again now at WN - congrats to Jules and Crazychick on being PUPO    and good luck to those at earlier stage of tx at the moment - Bali, ChelseaBun, soulcyster, Gilly - hope I haven't missed anyone!   

Good luck as well to Ali and Fingers for when you start!   

Looking forward to seeing loads of BFPs on here soon.

xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls....not good news from me    my thyroid results have come back and they are really high. ( TSH 8.4) ...i am wondering now whether this Bi-com treatment has made it worse as the treatment is to do with hormone regulation. I am gutted cause Woking rang me today and said Mr R was happy for me to go ahead with treatment next month even though my FSH had increased.   
Sorry for the me post....hope you PUPO girls are resting.   
Love Ali xx


----------



## SJx (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone on here has been on Mr C's low carb diet. I have been recommended to go on it and feel a bit lost with it all at the moment. 

I am due to start a 2nd cycle at Woking in April/May time. My first was last March which failed and then two months later we had a miracle natural BFP but found out I had had a missed miscarriage at my 12 wk scan. 

Any advice would be great and good luck to all those who are doing treatment at the moment.

SJx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Myra, Great to hear from you, hows things going?  When are you starting treatment abroad? 

Ali, I'm so sorry to read your post.  What has woking said about the raised thyroid levels?  What happens now 

Jules, keep resting and don't go mad at work, sticky vibes coming your way   

Crazychick, fantastic news on those great sounding embies, sticky vibes for you as well    

Gilly, good to see you posting on this thread, Hows being back at work?

Chelsea, How you feeling?  Whens your baseline scan?

Monkey, hope your doing OK?  Thanks for the well wishes 

Fingers, when are you starting?

Soulcyster, 10mm is great and as Jules said it will be thicker by Friday.  Your poor   on those jabs , good luck for Friday   

SJx, sorry i can't help you with your question but good luck with your next cycle , and look forward to chatting to you 

Hi   to all our honary woking girlie's and Mr W of course, hope everyone is doing OK.

I'm OK, still on the d/reggs and suffering a bit with the old head but baseline scan on Friday.  Also got the   today so all on schedule .  Its good to see our thread firmly back on track and not at risk of slipping off the page.

Love Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello to you all

Bali - good luck for the baseline scan on Friday   .  Hope the headaches have subsided. 

Crazychick - fab news on being PUPO   .  

Jules - hope you haven't gone totally   yet.   

Gilly - glad to hear your baseline scan went well yesterday and good luck with starting stimms tonight.  Seems you are a week behind me.  I was at WN at 2pm yesterday, so not sure if you were one of the many faces in the waiting room when I was there.

Myra - hi hun - lovely to hear from you.  I hope you are ok?

Soulcyster - good luck for the thaw on Thursday   .  

Ali - so glad to hear you can start treatment again soon, but on the flip side, sorry to hear about your thyroid result.  Does this mean you will need to have further investigations on the thyroid before commencing any treatment?  

Monkey - see you have updated your name to 2008!  Hope all goes well with the   and you get your positive way before you come back to WN.

SJx - hi there, sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  I am under Mr B, so not sure about Mr C and his low carb diet.  There were a couple of girls on here last year that spoke of this, but can't remember which ones now.  Someone will be along soon to let you know who they are and you can then catch up with them.  

Now on to me - scan revealed 8 follies (5 large and 3 small), so it obviously doesn't matter how much stimm drug I pump into myself, I seem to get the same result.  I told them that I am concerned about going early (as in Friday for EC) as my embie quality is very poor and I am worried that they may not survive for a 3 day transfer.  The nurse was very sweet and told me that this is my best response yet and it is slower than the last 2 times when my follies seem to grow too quickly.  So tomorrows scan will determine whether I can hang on till Monday or have to go in on Friday.  I am hoping for Monday, as this will give the smaller ones time to catch up, but I have a nagging suspicion it will be Friday.  I was feeling quite positive with a new stimm drug, but am slowly slipping back and having negative thoughts


----------



## jb_kwanj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear all,

I have just started my down regulations on the buserelin injections. I am at Woking. We noticed that Dr. Hall is our consultant. We requested Dr R. but they said Dr. Hall.. if they can do that.

I am new to all this and not sure but HFEA web site mentions only Dr. R. Is anytone else in this board going through IVF treatment with Dr. Hall

Thanks,
jb_kwanj


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Chelsea, Stay positive hun, the nurse is right, those follies sound great   , now only positive thoughts from you    

jb, is Dr Hall female and if so she did our egg collection on the last cycle and was lovely , good luck with your treatment  

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jb_kwanj said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just started my down regulations on the buserelin injections. I am at Woking. We noticed that Dr. Hall is our consultant. We requested Dr R. but they said Dr. Hall.. if they can do that.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to Fertility Friends (FF) 

I'm afraid I can't help you with your queries as I'm not having treatment at Woking (I'm sure the other lovely ladies on this Woking thread will be able to assist  ), but I am one of the Moderators on here so if you have any questions or queries about using the website, feel free to contact me directly (click on my username and it'll take you to my profile, scroll down and click on "send personal message"....or just click on the green scroll icon to left of this message, under my photo) 

You may like to post a message on the Introductions board and tell us a little bit about yourself...it will also help us Mods point you in the right direction around the boards, give you hints and tips on abbreviations and jargon, help you navigate the website...and "meet" other new members. Just click on this link which will take you straight to the Introductions board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Can I pick your brains about Menopur?  I've just done my first stimms jab and it was an absolute nightmare.  We attempted to mix 3 vials of Menopur with the saline solution as directed, but the vials kept sucking all the liquid back in, then when we took out the syringe and injected some air back in, it all bubbled like crazy and started straining to get out.  In the end, we spilt about 20% of the liquid.  I feel so cross and upset with myself - it looked so easy when the nurse showed me yesterday    Has anyone else had similar problems, and (bit of a long shot...), is there a knack to it?  HELP!!!

JB, sorry I don't know about Dr Hall as I am new to WN as well.  Lots of luck for your treatment.

ChelseaBun, I wondered if I was looking at any FF's in the waiting room yesterday as well    I arrived about 2.40.  I was the hormonal-looking one, with her Mum... (when will I grow up??!)  I hope tomorrow's scan goes really well for you xx

Hello to everyone else,

Gilly xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

SJx - welcome to the thread and sorry to hear about your m/c. I think the 2 ladies that were on Mr C's low carb diet are NVH and Sho. They have moved across to the other WN thread (BFP/pregnancy chitterchatter). Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117955.240

If you post on there I'm sure they'll be able to help  .

Gilly - yes those bl**dy menopur bottles - they are a nightmare  Don't worry - you will get the hang of them  

jb - welcome to the thread - sorry I don't know Dr H but they have joined a very experienced team in Mr R, Mr C, and Mr B so you're in good hands  

Ali - so sorry to hear about your raised thyroid - hope they can do something and you can start soon - take care    

Fingers - hope the jab was ok if you have had it  

ChelseaBun - got everything crossed that those lovely follies can hold on until Monday         

Monkey - good to hear from you - hope you're doing ok  

Bali - glad the  has turned up bang on time. Roll on Friday and moving on to stimms woohoo  

Wildcat and Mr W if you're lurking   and       

Soulcyster - not long now until you are PUPO and joining the madness         

CrazyChick - have you gone  yet? The cyclogest side effects are kicking in with me now - won't go in to details as that would be too much information  Lots of sticky vibes and              

Accompanied DH to the gym again and had a lovely lounge on the sofa - who said going to the gym was hard work . Got out of cooking dinner again 

Feeling tired again - off to watch the news in bed with my glass of milk 

Love Jules x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all.....just popping in briefly as only a lurker these days!

SJX, I was one of the ones on Mr C's low carb diet. I had been veggie for years and in order to do it I had to start eating meat. He said to try and get 50% of each meal as protein which is quite hard. He also believes that red meat is very important. Now if I can do it anyone can! As I said I'd been veggie for more than half my life! Good veggies are Cauliflower and Broccoli as they are basically as much protein as carb. Substitute mashed cauliflower for potato. THen there is an online shop called the http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/ You can get low carb bread mixes, pasta etc etc. It's not cheap but if you are going to give this a go then well worth shopping there. If you want any more advice then pm me.

Sorry not to post for anyone else but loads of love and luck to you all

Minow x

/links


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

GOSH!! It goes really quiet, and then suddenly there are PAGES to catch up on!   

Sorry for my lack of personals lately, I've just had my first week at work (after breaking my toe/foot) and it was manic!!  

I hope all you girlies currently on tx are doing well, and hi to everyone  

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

Minow - sorry i don't know about the diet but i lost 1 stone on the no dairy no wheat diet and it was fairly easy to do 

Jules - ah yes the cyclogest  yep it would be TMI to tell you so i guess you are suffering the same thing  first two days couldn't stop but now i cant go  no other symptoms except a pulling sensation around my uterus, i feel if i were to reach up i would snap. Implantation would not have happened yet for me but it is an aching feeling, I am hoping that is not unusual?

Gilly - it is a nightmare but at the end of the 11 days i was doing it one handed  you will get there. Remember the first 2 bottles even if you get a bit up at a time it does not matter. It is when it is in the last bottle you need to make sure you tilt it to the side and make sure the end of the needle is in the right position and pull back the needle as much as you can. I couldn't even open the saline without shattering the bottle 

jb - sorry i don't know Dr Hall i have Mr Curtis, but they all seem so lovely, welcome, i am fairly new too 

Chelsea bun - I'm sure 8 follies will be fine, i only had 11 which produced 8 eggs. Glad the nurses say they are better quality too 

soulcyster - hope the thaw goes ok tomorrow 

Ali - sorry i don't know much about raised thyroid - but if Mr R is staying go for treatment that must be positive no?

Monkey 2008 

Bali - glad everything is on target, its weird to be so excited to see AF 

2 days past transfer and i have a pulling sensation in my uterus, too early for implantation but a very dull ache sensation anyway. Still resting at home. Trying to lie down as much as possible but have so many emails to send which is hard to do when lying down.

Decided to call my embies TOM & JERRY   haven't seen the cartoon in ages but had to think of something funny. Sadly we didn't get to see them being replaced as the screen monitor was not working  so still does not feel real yet. Then i go and look on sky movies and there has been a film made about T&J i had no idea, is this fate, it is on tonight i think


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's not me that needs diet info....I was giving it!  

Just to add that although I didn't need to loose weight I have found that unless I eat 5 meals a day on the low carb, high protein diet I loose weight at a dramatic rate (1/2 Lb a day!).  Although I am on Metformin as well.

As I said, if you need more info then do pm me as these days I don't pop onto this thread much anymore and might miss you.

Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, to wish everyone well with upcoming scans     d/rs and follie scans

Julesx, hope everything is going well and you are not stressing to much, praying for you hun   

Ali, sorry to hear news on the thyroid problem, hope that it gets sorted quickly and you can start your next go    luv ya

Crazychick, hope that your 2ww is going well and you are feeling well   

Hi to Fingers, Angie, Bali, Chelsea, Minow and all the newbies  

As for me, i am having one last cycle with my own eggs at the Reprofit in the Czech Republic in the summer, so excited, the doctor there is going to take my embies to blasts, so that will be a first, hoping that will make the difference and it will stick around this time, we wil be staying for 2 weeks, so will have a holiday as well, looks like a really lovely place, so watch this space girls  

Goodluck to all and you all know that just because i dont post alot anymore i always think about you all, its very sad as lots of girls have disappeared from here and would love to know how they are getting on

Love to all Myra xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Minow - I forgot you had to eat meat after being veggie   I   to you as I couldn't even imagine eating meat again. I do eat fish so hopefully I'm getting enough protein  

Good luck Myra for your trip to the Czech Republic - the summer will be here before you know it         Plus being away should keep you nice and relaxed  

Angie - you do sound like you've had a tough time at work   - any more thoughts on changing career?

Crazychick - yep - know all those cyclogest side effects  

Hello everyone - sorry just a quick one again - off to bed - with my milk  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say hi, am waiting for a call from DH to pick him up so it may be a quick one.

Ali - sorry to hear about your thyroid levels - what has WN said about them?

Myra - glad you have a plan for the summer - have heard good things about Reprofit - really hope they do the deed for you honey    

Minow -    Hope you are doing OK - nice to 'see' you  

Crazychick - hope T and J are settlinng in well    

Julesx - Hope you aren't going to mad with the wait - lots of      


Angie - how's the toe? Are the flat shoes doing the trick?

Gilly - I struggled with the Menopur on my 2nd cycle. First cycles drugs were funded by GP and the pharmacy I got them from didn't provide the same bottles as WN. They were like the saline bottles, just snapped neck and sucked it up!! Don't know why WN can't change to those - hell of a lot easier!!

jb - sorry don't know Dr Hall - but all docs at WN are lovely - good luck

Soul cyster - good luck with thaw 2moro   

bali - good luck for Friday

Monkey - thanks for the good wishes - hope you are OK hon?

Sorry, other lovely ladies, DH just called so off to pick him up... will post again after been to WN 2moro


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Thanks for the advice on the Menopur - day 2 was a lot easier, though Crazychick, I'm not trying it one handed just yet  

Having obsessed that I might not "shut down" OK, I am not obsessing that I won't grow any follies. Wish I had something better to think about  

Jules and Crazychick, how is the waiting going? Hope you are both nice and relaxed.

Myra, the Czech Republic sounds really exciting - I hope you manage to wish away the next few months quickly.  

Fingersarecrossed, how did your appointment go today?

Hello to everyone else too. 

It's very dark and rainy here, just the weather for a hot chocolate and a hot water bottle on the sofa, methinks. 

Gilly xxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls!

Our embie was thawed this afternoon.  The embryologist is phoning at 7.30 tomorrow morning to tell us if it's survived the night - yikes - with a possible transfer for 9.15.  If it doesn't survive they will have to thaw another embie tomorrow morning.

Soulcyster


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmm - quiet round here   Just thought I'd pop on and let you know I've had my Prostap injection so should now be downregged - it's that simple   B/line on 1st Feb with EC scheduled for 15 Feb ish...... send your     my way        

Soulcyster - hope your embie is ready to go back in tomorrow        

Love to all


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, the Prostap sounds great!!  Lots of      coming your way.

Soulcyster, hope your little embie is doing really well and you get a phonecall summoning you in at the crack of dawn tomorrow   

xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me as I'm now at work  

Soulcyster - good to hear your embie survived the thaw - sending you lots of         that everything is on track for 9.15am  

Fingers - woohoo - well done on being off and running   Lots of         for you  

Catch up later when I get in from work  

Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

The embryologist was a bit concerned about our embie at 7.30 this morning.  They thawed another one this morning and I had the transfer this morning with both embies. DH is seething as he only wanted one transferred, but it's unlikely that last nights embie will take anyway.

I am now officially on the 2ww.

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Soulcyster - welcome to the madness  . I'm 7 days down - with 7 to go   (well depending on whether I'm naughty   and do a sneaky test  )

Crazychick - how you doing? Hope you've fully recovered from EC and not going too    

Bali - how was your baseline scan? Hope you have moved on to stimms? 

ChelseaBun - have those follies hung on until Monday?  

Fingers - roll on Feb  

Ali - any news on your thyroid levels? Hope you can start very soon?  

Angie - were you at work yesterday - must have been madness   

GOT EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU ALL        

 to everyone  


Off to do some chores 

Have a good weekend all  

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick update, had my baseline scan yesterday and all shut down nicely so moved onto stimms from tonight 

   to all our PUPO girls 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Fingerscrossed - all the very best with starting treatment!

Bali - Glad your baseline scan went well.  What time was your scan yesterday?

Jules and Crazychick - how's the 2ww going?

I'm only on the first day of the 2ww and I'm bored already!  DH is doing all the childcare this weekend and has Monday off, however, it will be back to normal on Tuesday.  Feel a bit strange.  I know one of the embies wasn't great and the second one which they thawed yesterday morning was too early for them to tell.  They couldn't thaw that embie the night before because it was already hatching.  At ARGC embies were only thawed an hour before transfer.  

Soulcyster


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry everyone for being so pants in replying  
I just cant seem to catch up with everyone and i feel pretty bad about it but i will try a few today.

Soulcyster - i hear you have two on board      its tough but we all have to do it at some stage  . Take it nice and easy and i look forward to reading about any symptoms you may have  

Jules - hi hun hope you are well? So any symptoms for you?

Bali - glad everything was fine at the baseline, hope the injections are going ok ? 

fingerscrossed - hope the DR is going ok?  

Gilly93 - are you one handed yet, hope everything is going ok, you must have a scan soon  ?  sorry don't mean to boast but it was the second to last time i had to inject i suddenly found it much easier  

Myra - hello, i have heard the Czech Republic is meant to be beautiful   , i know it is for more important reasons so masses of     for you

I am 6DPT - embies 9 days old - and my boobs are really sore now, it took a while for the cyclogest to kick in or is it?  
I am weeing more than normal is this the cyclogest   i have a dull ache in my stomach and a shooting pain into my left nipple every now and again, Cyclogest?  
FFS  this is a complete mind Fcuk. So tired but cant sleep, trying to imagine Tom & Jerry snuggled up in my lining but i am fighting negative thoughts like most have half way through the 2WW. 

I am meant to be testing Mon 28th which would mean embies would be 17 days old so going to test Sunday 27th, only a day before, so i can be at home with my husband and not have to dash out to work at 6am. This means we can either cry or laugh all day together and it would be better for my sanity. I am not a serial tester as tests just have negative connotations to me so normally i would rather put it off for as long as possible  

So 1 week today..........OMG     

Loads of love to everyone going though treatment



CC x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just want to wish crazychick and Jules the very best for testing this week     and Soulcyster  on the 2ww                 

I bought myself several pairs of  orange nickers that I wore religiously throughout the 2ww  hope its your turn ladies  

Myra best of luck at the czech clinic   

p.s somebody needs to do a list of where everybody is at as there are a few of you cycling now


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Soulcyster - are you on progynova tablets - 6mg/day? Can you check they have given you enough? I've counted mine against my Tx plan and I'm sure I'll be 4 short to take me to test date   I'll double check and if I'm correct I'll ring the clinic tomorrow.

Crazychick - boobs feel very heavy but other than that - not much to report. Staying        

Crazychick, Soulcyster and Me

      

      

ChelseaBun - everything ok?          

 to everyone. Soz for the lack of personals - I'm preparing some practical notes for a group of MSc. students I have to teach tomorrow. Not normally part of my job description but somehow got suckered in by one of my colleagues  . When will I ever learn  

Love Jules x


----------



## daisy1974 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce myself

We live in north hampshire and have been ttc since september 2006.

Ive had hormones tested, hsg and a laporoscopy at the woking nuffield hospital and apart from a slight bicornuate uterus they have found nothing that could be causing our unexplained infertility.

Hubby has also been tested and is fine.

I am about to start Clomid next cycle and if that doesn't work we will try IVF in September.

I asked my GP about NHS funding for IVF in our area and she was next to useless, didn't have a clue  

I was wondering if anyone here knew the current rules and waiting times ?

We were probably going to go private for IVF at the woking nuffield but just read in another post we may still have to wait , this is a suprise. We are currently seeing a consultant there (Mr Riddle) and have an appointment with him tomorrow, maybe i should ask him will we still have to wait 6 months from september.

anyway , hope to chat with you soon


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

As is the usual atm.....no time for personals  

Just wanted to say...

Jules, Crazychick, and Soulcyster.....lots and lots of luck for your test dates incase I don't get a chance to say before     
I'm looking forward to seeing your BFP anouncements!!  

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls,

Still absolutely manic at work so sorry I haven't been around much.

Jules/Crazychick/Soulcyster - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad...     

Daisy - hi and welcome to the WN thread. Sorry can't help with questions about waiting time etc as I come under North Surrey PCT. It is however, approx a 6months wait to get your appt to see the doc, once seen though you can usually proceed when you are ready assuming you have up to date test results. Good luck with the Clomid    

Alisha - you are right - we need an up to date list.. if people want to PM with me with their details of where they are in tx...I'll try to put one together by the end of the week....

Not much news with me - I think the Prostap has now kicked in, feel really witch like today - poor DH it's his b/day tomorrow too!! Got a stonking headache so am off to bed now. Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie, Spoke to Elly last night she has e/t today and its Matthews anniversary so a good and bad day in one, just wanted to say im thinking of you and Chris today sweetie    its fate that e/t has fallen on such a day (Im sure Matthew has had something to do with it)  

Neve-    Have a great 1st birthday darling   see you soon xxx

Good luck to having waiting or going through tx atm    

Lots of love
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## daisy1974 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the welcome  

I am currently in the 2ww due on sunday, my last cycle before clomid, please let it work  

lots of     needed at the moment 

good luck to everyone here in the 2ww, i'm finiding it hard to keep up with everyones progress , but i'm trying


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me, as I should be getting ready for work, just wanted to say.....

*Emma*.... hiya  Lovely to see you  
I know what you mean, Elly and Chris were one of my first thoughts when I got up this morning, so I sent them a quick text to say I was thinking of them and to wish them luck etc. What a mixture of emotions they will be feeling today! I went over for a visit a couple of days ago and they are both really positive about this cycle  I so hope this is the one. I also believe there must be something in the fact that their FET has fallen on this day. Their little angel will surely be with them and smiling down. 
Got to dash as I'm running late, but hope yr well Emma xx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blast from the past here   Yep was thinking of Elly and CHris today aswell     

Thanks EMma for remembering  

love and hugs to all
cheesy & n'eve
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday N'eve.  Lovely to see you Cheesy!

Lots and lots of  and  for the Wildcats. Thinking of you today in many ways.....

Deb


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Thinking of you Wildcats   

Love to all  

Pots
  x

PS - Happy birthday N'eve!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi emma!!

Hi Potsy!!

All the luck in the world to the wildcats, sure the date is a good sign        

Hi to all the other wokies

strawbs xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris     
Neve......  
Emma.....lovely to hear from you, hope stimms is going ok   
Good luck to all the girls on de reg, stimms and the 2ww......   
love always Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Girls I haven't been on in a long time.
I hope you are all keeping well? I'll have try and catch up properly soon.

Mr&Mrs Wildcat Thinking of you   good luck with this tx  

Emma I hope Mr T brings you a little miracle 

Good luck to all who are testing in the next week or so  

Next Thurs 31st I'm at Woking, bright and early to have my implications for FET   

Tanya (Sukie)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi ladies!!

Emma - nice to 'see' you. Good luck with tx honey, do you know when EC is likely to be yet?

Pots - nice to 'see' you too - not long to go now honey, how exciting!! How are you feeling?

Tanya - good luck with your implications appt. Pity you aren't there Friday as I'm there then for my b/line   Mind you I work in Shepperton so now I have a good close up of you, I might tap on your shoulder in the High Street one day   It'll be like your own FF stalker  

Wildcats - I really hope that todays date is a good sign for you     

Ali - how's things? Have you had any further discussion with WN on the thyroid issue? 

Cheesy - lovely to 'see' you too. Hope you and N'eve had a lovely day...  

As for me, tried my best not to be a witch to DH today on his birthday   to the extent that I went to Sainsburys to buy him a cake, having left work early. Who's the first person I see when I walk thru the door - yup DH... you would have laughed at me creeping past the fruit and veg trying to avoid him!! Still he enjoyed his cake and I even had a tiny sliver, that's the diet out the window then!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly and Chris -   with Matthew watching over you, I wish you all the luck in the world with this Tx          Good to hear that you have two lovely embies on board          

Emma - good to 'see' you   I see you've just moved on to stimms   When will you have EC? Got fingers, toes, arms, legs crossed for you both        

Tanya - good luck with your implications meeting for your FET and for getting started again       

Fingers - no stalking   Good luck for your baseline scan        

Alisha, Strawbs and Pots - bet you are all looking swell   Hope everything is going well with you all        

Crazychick and Soulcyster -        

Angie, AliPali, Myra, Bali, Chelsea Gilly, Minow, Daisy - hugs and     to you all.

Cheesy - hope you and N'eve have a a lovely day  

Well I've got the dreaded period pains  . My PMA is up one minute   and down the next   This has to be the longest 2ww   DH is away now until Friday so if AF doesn't get me - I won't be testing early   Honest  

Love Jules x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126039.new#new


----------

